# Boba Giveaway- 3 Parents Will Win!



## Chris Elias28

Sponsored Content 



*We have the winners. Thank you everyone for your lovely posts. It was a pleasure to read all of them! It is my great honor to announce our winners:*

First Place: Shainan, Post 4

Second Place: MyNameIsYou, Post 220

Third Place: Jandspapa, Post 214

Our winners will have received PM's requesting their shipping information.

Thank you for sharing your reasons for babywearing











*Boba Giveaway- 3 Parents Will Win!- CLOSED. WE WILL ANNOUNCE THE WINNER SOON. *

Boba and Mothering.com are pleased to bring you the opportunity to win your very own Boba Carrier. As mentioned in this previous article, Boba fans love Boba for the comfort, support and functionality of the Boba design. To celebrate the newest addition to the Boba Family, the soft structured Boba 3G Carrier, we will be giving away a handful of prizes.

*First Prize*

One First Place winner will receive the Boba 3G Carrier



The new Boba Carrier 3G is designed for babies and toddlers alike with its incredible features not seen on other soft structured baby carriers. The Boba Carrier 3G now has the option for an infant hold with any needing a separate insert. Other features include the new purse holder on the shoulder straps as well as pockets around the waist belt.

*Second Prize*

One Second Place Winner will receive a Boba Wrap



The Boba Baby Wrap is the perfect wrap style carrier - with its unique fabric blend and the no-guesswork tying, the Boba Wrap is a great choice for beginners and advanced babywearers alike. The simple design, free of buckles, straps or buttons makes it perfectly comfortable for both you and your baby.



*Third Prize*

One Third Place Winner will receive a Boba Pack



The Boba Pack was designed with busy babywearing families in mind! You can use the adjustable shoulder strap to wear the Boba Pack as a messenger bag. Or if you're using the new Boba Carrier 3G, use the new shoulder strap holder feature to keep the strap in place while on the go! This bag features 10 pockets, including an insulated bottle holder, as well as a coordinating wet bag to make your life easier.

Join the Boba Family and enter for your chance to win!

*How to Enter:*


Like Boba on Facebook
Reply to this thread: Tell tell us what made you decide to be a baby carrying parent

The top 3 favorite answers will be awarded the 1st, 2nd and 3rd place prizes. After the winners are announced, Mothering and Boba will be sharing some of the great entries on Facebook and Twitter.

*Details *


This is a contest exclusive to MotheringDotCommunity and Fans of Boba. You must be a member of MDC and a Facebook Fan of Boba to win. Join Mothering. Like Boba.
Liking Mothering on Facebook is Optional, but appreciated.







It helps us judge what types of contests and content you want to hear more about.
Contest DATES: This contest will run from 11/8/111 through 11/15/11
Limit of one entry per member
Winners will be announced in this thread, in Mothering's Facebook and Twitter, and in Boba's social media.
Questions? PM Chirs Elias28
MotheringDotCommuntiy Official Contest Terms & Conditions 

Have fun!


----------



## wishin'&hopin'

Colic made us decide to babywear! Actually, we decided before then, but the colic just reinforced it!


----------



## cameragirl

As a parent with mobility issues, it is a lot easier to wear baby than to haul around a clunky stroller everywhere.


----------



## shainan

I always knew I wanted to babywear. The idea of keeping my baby close to me at all times was always appealing to me. I was a member of the TheBump.com while I was pregnant, and stumbled upon the Attachment Parenting board. I'd never heard of it, so I began researching it. It was easy for me to see that I was definitely an AP leaning person. Thanks to that board I discovered that the carriers you find in stores (Bjorn, Snugli, etc) aren't good for you OR the baby. After much research, I DIYed a Mei Tai. At 2 days old I snuggled my newborn baby girl in a Mei Tai in the middle of Wal-Mart! Babywearing got us through colic, shopping, doing chores, etc...although it was definitely most beneficial when she had colic! I never had an infant car seat (we just had a convertible from the get go), so having a carrier allowed me to snuggle my baby through dinner, movies, grocery shopping or the mall.

As my daughter got older, I began researching the different carriers. I tried many out, and when my daughter was around 15 months, I finally fell in love with one. The Boba 2g is my carrier of choice and I wish I had found it sooner! I have a bad back and fibromyalgia, yet the ergonomic design of the Boba allows me to carry my 27lb two year old while 22 weeks pregnant without pain. The Boba is really the only carrier that doesn't cause fibro related shoulder pain (and trust me, I have several other brand name carriers!) with a heavy toddler.

I'm expecting my second child, another daughter, in March. I would absolutely ADORE to win a Boba 3g carrier. I have a stretchy wrap to use with my Mei Tai in the very early snuggly days, but I love the way you can use the 3g with a smaller baby than you can the 2g! Plus, all of my carriers are gender neutral. Now that I know I'm having another girl... I would LOVE to have a girlier carrier.

I know that babywearing saved my sanity as a mom the first time around, I simply cannot imagine how important and life-saving it will be when I add a newborn to a 2 year old! I wore my daughter a LOT when she was little, but I have a feeling that I'll be wearing my second daughter even more! I honestly wouldn't be as laid back of a mom if it weren't for carriers!


----------



## DonnaLouis

I love being a babywearer. Nothing is better than knowing your child is nice and secure right next to you.


----------



## Serina Ruggeri

One of the main reason is that its soothing comforting for my child and creates close bonding. Another reason is that my husband and I are very active out doors, and want to include our child in every healthy aspect of our out doors fun!


----------



## italianqueenie

Since my first baby isn't due until January, I haven't actually been able to try out baby carrying. However, throughout my pregnancy I've been reading quite a bit on it and am excited to try it out. I've heard that it makes for an easier transition post-pregnancy for both baby and mother. I also like the idea that I will be able to get things done while I have her right there with me.


----------



## milkamama

sore arms, a sore neck and the need to actually DO something lead me to babywearing. a dear friend and mentor offered her sling to me when my first born was weeks old...i was hooked!!


----------



## tobineri

I became a babywearing mom because it was the best and easiest way to meet my son's need to be close to me and be held while still giving me the freedom to use both hands if I need to. It is sooo much easier than lugging around a stroller or a carseat type carrier. I love being able to breastfeed in public without anyone even knowing, and I love having my son close to me.


----------



## BirthJunki

I started babywearing because I enjoyed having my baby so close to me. It was so much easier having him on me then carrying a heavy car seat around. Now 11 years later, I teach babywearing to our local community of mom's. Yay for babywearing!


----------



## erikafusco

Reflux and having a high needs baby starting us with babywearing!


----------



## magreen

Baby #1 - I tried! It wasn't until she was a toddler that I regularly strapped her on for hikes. But Kid #2 - It was necessity! From the first week. We moved when my son was 3 weeks old and there is a picture of him strapped to my chest as I carried a load of bags out of our apartment! I needed to wear him, so that I could put my toddler in the carriage and grocery shop for goodness sake! Now baby #3 - the strap broke on my soft structure carrier - and I feel frantic at times trying to work only with a ring sling! This would be such a blessing to win!


----------



## Tattookitty72

I'm a baby wearing Mama because my kids have been happiest when they are closest to me.


----------



## lula'smom

Instinctively, as soon as we brough our first daughter home we wanted to have her with us and on us at all times. We bought a Moby wrap from our lactation consultant, and wore her in it for two years straight! We moved on to a ring sling for the wiggly in and out toddler stage. We had our second daughter 14 months ago--we still loved the Moby and the ring sling, but need something to carry her more easily on our backs. A Boba carrier looks like it would be perfect for this--what better way to keep baby on me and embrace big sister!


----------



## Teva29

We decided to be a baby wearing family after we had a hard time bonding with our baby (who is now 4 years old). I breastfed, co-slept, and did everything I could to nurture the relationship I had with her, but felt resentful, imposed upon, and just generally in a state of "what have I done?!" in relation to her. She never wanted to be put down, and since I didn't have a good carrier that I found comfortable, I held her all the time, which only increased these feelings. As she grew, our bonding increased, and our love grew. I crave her in my presence, my biggest feeling of fulfillment each day is when she's pressed against me, and I'm holding her. We received a wonderful carrier when she was 2 and a half, and my husband and I carry her often, since she is still small enough to do so. I love that she loves being worn as much as we love to wear her. Baby/toddler wearing has really bonded our family in a way we could never have imagined, and I am eternally grateful for how mutually satisfying it is for all of us.


----------



## keegans_mommy

Being a home schooling mother of 6 and having an extremely attached baby I have to carry her, otherwise nothing gets done! We also do many family things together and having my baby on my body helps her to see the world and keeps her close and safe. I'd not have it any other way!


----------



## nurturingspirit

Babywearing is timeless. People did it at the beginning of time, and they are still doing it. I love to have a Boba carrier!


----------



## MovingMomma

I never decided to babywear; my babies made me do it!


----------



## mprattmom

We decided to baby wear because it just felt natural for us!

The ability to get things done and have my baby close by and happy... now that just felt natural.


----------



## Jodi Miles

I became a babywearer when our first child, a daughter, was born in 2006. Unfortunately, at about the same time, I was diagnosed with multiple herniated and bulging disks in my neck. They make my entire body extremely vulnerable to nerve pain and temporary paralysis. I have to be extremely careful about what I lift and carry and how I stand, sit and sleep. Needless to say, babywearing is a very special privilege to me. I watch other (younger, healthier-appearing parents) do it with ease all day long and wish it were that easy for me. I cannot take it for granted. We have now had our second child, a son, who is 7 mos old today. I LOVE to wear him as well. It is the closest, snuggliest, most connected feeling in the world. I also like the outward message it sends to others about the need to connect peacefully with our children. And I like to do so in such a non-intrusive way. So, I wear him as well. But, as before, I must be so careful. I MUST use only the most ergonomically correct wraps and carries. I would LOVE a Boba and hope that it might extend the days I can carry around my little dumplin'. Being able to do this means more to me than I can probably ever express.


----------



## butterfly_k

We've practiced baby wearing since my son was born 15 months ago. We love keeping him close and he likes being up and able to see things on our level. Although, baby wearing has become more tricky since our LO started walking...he really loves his new walking skill  But I doubt we are really done with baby wearing this toddler!


----------



## HBmom

It makes life SOOOO much easier! I actually could get things done and my kiddo was nice and happy! Really, it was about survival...


----------



## skmohr7

When I was pregnant with my son, his Godmother had just returned from her Peace Corps mission in Africa. As I was creating a list of baby items we "needed," she chided that all I really needed was a boob and a blanket. During this conversation, she told me about babywearing in Africa. In the end, we amended her original proclamation. What babies need really are a boob, a blanket, and a baby carrier! Her baby gift to us was our first carrier. I have since become a babywearing junkie. For the longest time, my son was happiest while nursing and/or being worn. These are still two surefire ways to calm him down and at 19 months, we wear him on a daily basis (with no end in sight). He is an active toddler, so there are many nights when we wear him down (bounce him in a sling) to put him to sleep. Babywearing has truly saved our backs and our sanity!


----------



## mimisunrise

When I was in college I worked at a bookstore. I wasn't dating anyone and wasn't going to have babies anytime soon. A mother came in with an itty-bitty newborn baby in a sling. I remember seeing how she was able to easily browse through the store and keep her baby close. The baby slept the whole time she was shopping. The mother looked calm and relaxed. The whole time I worked at this bookstore that was the only mother I saw wearing a baby. The rest of the mothers lugged around their infants in car seats or pushed them through the store in bulky strollers. Most of the time the babies were crying or clearly upset. The mothers were rushed, stressed and had difficulty maneuvering the car seat or stroller through the aisles of books. I remember when I saw the mother wearing her baby I thought to myself, "This is what I will do when I have children." That one babywearing sighting had an incredible impact on me. Years later when my husband & I were expecting I knew that I needed a baby carrier. We started off with a Bjorn, but after some research ended up getting both a ring sling and a mei tai. Now, I can't imagine doing it any other way. I love wearing my babies!


----------



## Anelmilee

I never wanted to put my first baby down, but I couldn't afford a carrier, so I just carried him everywhere. He's two now, and I still carry him as often as possible, even though I'm 8 months pregnant. With my next baby I want a carrier, so I can have the use of both arms, and the ability to carry her more often when she gets bigger. Plus, I can use it for my toddler as well, and hopefully I will eventually have two- one for each child.


----------



## IzaRosesMama1

I am a baby wearing Mama to my beautiful 3 month old sweet girl for many reasons. The two most important reasons to me are because it felt like the most natural and comfortable way to bond and share in each other. I love keeping her close and cuddled and she loves it too! The second main reason why I baby wear is because of an amazing story that I read about a mama and her baby. The baby would scream and cry in horror for months and months, baby wearing was the only thing that would console her. She would sleep sitting up on the couch and baby in sling, she even took showers with her baby in the sling. Doctors, family, friends, even strangers, would tell her she was spoiling her, say things like "She is never going to learn to walk if you do not put her down," She replied by saying that "they are coping." Coping from what, she didn't know. Around her daughters 6 month mark she begged the doctors to hospitalize her. They did and found nothing wrong. They told her to let the babe CIO! She said that wasn't for her and continued to carry her baby. Right before her first birthday they noticed her losing weight and screaming more and more. It turned out her daughters heart was enlarged and she was having very painful heart attacks. Through tears the doctor told her it was her parenting, the constant carrying that kept her sweet girl alive. If she would have let her CIO in her bed all alone she would have woken to find her lifeless baby. Her daughter survived because she carried her. I always remember a quote from her, she said "my commitment to my daughter does not end when I have something to do, or when night falls." This mama has inspired me to follow my instinct and carry my baby too! What an amazing mama. Baby wearing is a life saver, I love that I do not have to compromise my parenting for anything. <3


----------



## Sgutierrez

I have chosen to wear my babies because it makes us happy. Being carried the baby feels happy, safe, can nurse easily and it frees up mom's hands to help older children. I don't have to worry about others touching baby.


----------



## Gabby Wilkon

felt natural to keep him close.


----------



## decemberjasmine

I became a babywearer when my children outnumbered my hands. There was really no way around it then, and now that #5 is coming, it has become so much more than simple necessity. Now it's a principle.


----------



## johannasonja

I love having my children close, and with number 5 on the way there will be a lot of babywearing, I still carry my two younger once, especially my 3 year old still loves it, he even naps in it when we are out.


----------



## Bmorefarmgirl

my older sister got a moby for her first-born, so she is the one who introduced me to baby-wearing. it was so convenient and nurturing, but it became even more important when i had a preemie. i used my k'tan for kangaroo care, and i wore him every day. we both loved being so close to each other all the time! i would love to try a boba! they look so sturdy and beautiful. i am always a little envious when i see moms and dads wearing them!


----------



## BethanyU

I have heard so many good things about babywearing, that I decided to try it this time around. When my daughter was an infant I had to lug around the big carseat carrier or try to keep her from wiggling out of my arms. I wish I'd known about babywearing then!


----------



## defmunky

I could go on forever about why I've chosen to be a baby wearing mom, the benefits to both the parent and child are countless (from bonding to being developmentally appropriate and everything in between). But it's quite simple... Baby wearing is the most natural thing for a parent and baby to do!


----------



## Shyloh

As the second oldest of 14 kids, I am well versed in holding babies.  My mom attachment parented all of us, but with no carrier. Now that my first is 9 months, I love holding her and she loves staying close. As of yet, we have no carrier so I am continuing in my mom's tradition, but I would love to have the Boba and start a new tradition!!


----------



## Gypsyphoenix

I don't need a lengthy response because the answer is so simple - instinct! I don't much care what all the articles in magazines, online, etc say. Nobody knows better what my baby and I need than him and and me. It's instinctual to hold him close, take in his sweet smell and nuzzle his velvety lite head. It's instinctual to him to snuggle in close under my chin, where he can take in my body heat, nurse as needed and feel safe and secure. Pure and simple, it's the most natural place for him!


----------



## Migalina5

Babywearing has given me the opportunity to bond with my baby while also giving me the freedom to do things that require both hands! It has also been a great help in getting back in shape after having the baby. Our baby can sleep soundly while I go out walking. Now that we are expecting baby #3 I know having the ability to carry the baby with something as comfortable and secure (and cute!) as the Boba Carrier will make such a huge difference in how we spend our days


----------



## Migalina5

Babywearing has given me the opportunity to bond with my baby while also giving me the freedom to do things that require both hands! It has also been a great help in getting back in shape after having the baby. Our baby can sleep soundly while I go out walking. Now that we are expecting baby #3 I know having the ability to carry the baby with something as comfortable and secure (and cute!) as the Boba Carrier will make such a huge difference in how we spend our days


----------



## heatherama

When my daughter arrived I decided to wear her because it just felt right. When my son arrived 2 years later wearing him was essential. I could wear him while I read to his big sister. And when the twins arrived last year, babywearing was more important than ever!
I have one boba but a second would allow me to double carry my girls with ease.


----------



## Noemi Metsch

I just had 2nd child(previous miscarriage 4time) now i feel our baby gonna be our last and want build more bonding.. we did have another baby carrier different brand i dont feel great.. it giving me back pain and hip.. i had heard about boba babywearing it shld be good for me.. I am looking forward to wear it and able carry my child everywhere with me instead of infant carseat or stroller.. want build more bonding for last child.. Thank you for giveaway. i hope everyone have chance to win.. thank!


----------



## Migalina5

Babywearing has given me the opportunity to bond with my baby while also giving me the freedom to do things that require both hands! It has also been a great help in getting back in shape after having the baby. Our baby can sleep soundly while I go out walking. Now that we are expecting baby #3 I know having the ability to carry the baby with something as comfortable and secure (and cute!) as the Boba Carrier will make such a huge difference in how we spend our days


----------



## Migalina5

Babywearing has given me the opportunity to bond with my baby while also giving me the freedom to do things that require both hands! It has also been a great help in getting back in shape after having the baby. Our baby can sleep soundly while I go out walking. Now that we are expecting baby #3 I know having the ability to carry the baby with something as comfortable and secure (and cute!) as the Boba Carrier will make such a huge difference in how we spend our days


----------



## BZMama

I am of Mayan heritage. My great-grandmother was a baby-wearing midwife. However, the art of babywearing that had been passed down for hundreds of years began losing its appeal in a world of strollers on newly paved streets.

I am unsure if my grandmother wore her children although this is possible with her earlier children. My mother--the baby of the family--definitely wasn't nor did she wear me. I had a strong urge to return to the traditions of my ancestors, including homebirthing and babywearing. Thus, I researched the topic. I learnt that babies held close to their mamas' chests slept better and cried less. And I just wanted my baby close to me. I came across the Maya wrap, and they had a built-in customer in me My baby was happy, but I must admit that my back did ache a bit.

With my now-second child, I would love to try a Boba. I have a feeling back aches might not be an issue.

I feel I must add that in the rural areas of my ancestral home, Mayan women still wear their babies. They never stopped.


----------



## BZMama

I am of Mayan heritage. My great-grandmother was a baby-wearing midwife. However, the art of babywearing that had been passed down for hundreds of years began losing its appeal in a world of strollers on newly paved streets.

I am unsure if my grandmother wore her children although this is possible with her earlier children. My mother--the baby of the family--definitely wasn't nor did she wear me. I had a strong urge to return to the traditions of my ancestors, including homebirthing and babywearing. Thus, I researched the topic. I learnt that babies held close to their mamas' chests slept better and cried less. And I just wanted my baby close to me. I came across the Maya wrap, and they had a built-in customer in me My baby was happy, but I must admit that my back did ache a bit.

With my now-second child, I would love to try a Boba. I have a feeling back aches might not be an issue.

I feel I must add that in the rural areas of my ancestral home, Mayan women still wear their babies. They never stopped.


----------



## Amanda Copeland

When my daughter was born, I could not imagine having to put her down, even while she was sleeping. Being able to wear her throughout the day, especially when she in the newborn phase was like heaven to me. I continue to wear her as often as she allows me to now that she is almost one. I love the bonding, and I love being lucky enough to get to hold her while babywearing her, frees my hands and is easier on my back.


----------



## Nicole Delaney

I decided to become a baby wearer with my second child. My very first wearing experience was with my son 8 years ago and it was with a snugli  I hated that thing and never used it again. I had no support system that knew anything about baby wearing so I gave up  I have learned a lot since then! I have broken all of the "family rules" with this new baby and I couldn't feel better about it! I am wearing the baby daily, nursing on demand, co-sleeping, cloth diapering and teaching baby how to sign! I get so many compliments on how happy my baby is. It really makes me happy to know I make her so happy!!!!


----------



## tlee3

It was a natural choice for me. My daughter was only content while in my arms. I also felt more comfortable with her close to me. Babywearing and co-sleeping were instinctual. My love of babywearing has grown over the last 7 years and has carried on with my other two daughters : )


----------



## LRMamaS

Having grown from me, in me, my babies started life as a part of me. Wearing them feels as natural as nursing and nighttime cuddles. My body is the only home they've ever known. In the womb, their every need was met by virtue of our internal physical connection. Birth shouldn't mean the end of that for a newborn--the world is alien enough as it is. The warmth of my skin, the comfort of my heartbeat, and the life force of my milk should be immediately available for as long as it is needed. While my children are still small enough for me to carry, and for as long as they wish to be held through some or all of their days, I want them to know that I am their safe space. Baby wearing achieves that and allows me the freedom to function, and with a 2-year-old and a 4-month-old, I'll take any help I am offered.


----------



## Jandehall

Nnecessity made me become a babywearing parent and I'm SO thankful! With 6 children ages 9 and under, I sometimes wear two at a time!


----------



## brebg

I chose to wear my babies because there is nothing more heavenly than smelling their sweet little heads, feeling the weight of them leaning against you as they are fast asleep, and knowing that they are feeling so perfectly safe and secure next to you.


----------



## AmandaKlenner

I have a cling monster who loves to be with mommy so we wear her around the house so she can be with me wherever she goes.


----------



## mandyclaire579

I went with wearing because my parents did and I respected them for it. I was too lazy for a stroller and wanted him closer to us. I "knew" it was better for him, but there were some very selfish reasons for why I wore him. I have always loved holding him. Our son didn't sleep on any surface other than human for the first three months. He slept better close to us so I knew his disposition would be better close to us during the day. I carried him for 8.5 months inside of me so there was no way, in my mind, that keeping him away from one of us made sense. We mainly used a wrap and our arms to wear him and still do, even at three years old! It just makes sense! No other explanation


----------



## kbvr

I always knew Id be a babywearing mama....it just seemed like the most natural thing to do. After spending 9months inside, it seemed a strange thing to put the baby anywhere other than on me! It works for her too. I have been a ring sling & Ergo wearer up until recently. My LO is now 22 months old, and tall. Someone suggested the Boba.....I have one 2G which is taller and supports her better. I love it. I feel that babywearing has helped foster the special relationship I have with my daughter.....she is very loving and often comes to give hugs and kisses. If I leave a carrier on the ground she will spend a long time trying to put it on and then carries her doll around talking to and nursing her.

Today I wore my Boba as I mowed the lawns, LO fell asleep. I got a great workout too! id love to win any of these prizes and to share babywearing with other pregnant friends and family.


----------



## MamaTrimble

We decided babywear for functionality and closeness. My daughters have always loved being close to me so at times it was difficult to get things done. Wearing them on me allowed us to be close to each other and allow me to get a few things done. Now my youngest at almost 9 mo is still worn but growing too big for our current carrier. I don't have a stroller for her so when we go out I wear her. I love it! I feel her safe and love love love having her that close to me. I <3 my girls and couldn't imagine not having them on me when we go out or just around the house.


----------



## Shane Trimble

My wife told me about this giveaway, and I said hey what about us? What about the dads? I wear my daughter when we go out.. sometimes she needs her daddy to be close by. I agree with my wife that there is nothing better than having her right next to you, I love it and so does our daughter.


----------



## JanaBC

I have had four of my five babies at home, some in the tub, and I can't imagine putting down my little bundles when they are newborn, or toddlers. It makes for a much happier family when we are close. Co-sleeping, wearing my babies, breastfeeding until they self-wean. It's all part of my instinctual mothering. We couldn't leave out any element of our primal being. Baby wearing is just plain smart; for mama and babies. Hooray for babies!


----------



## lolcatmom

I remember being a teenager or in my early twenties when I saw, probably in a magazine (National Geographic, maybe), a mom with a baby wrapped tight to her body. Something clicked in my heart and from that point I knew that baby-wearing was going to be good for my baby and for me. Keep in mind that no one I knew or was related to EVER wore a baby in a carrier. Then, in my mid-thirties and pregnant, when my own mom asked me if I wanted anything special I told her I wanted a baby-carrier. And the rest, as they say, is history (or her-story). I'm so happy to be now be a toddler-wearing mama. My 2 year-old loves it and when a second child comes along, there will be more baby-wearing.

Kim


----------



## Kjred

Good for my baby and good for me too!


----------



## shysarai

We chose to baby carry because I am a very busy mom and need 2 hands to deal with issues that come up with our other 4 children. It is a way for our youngest to stay near me and for me to still be able to do different things around the house that require 2 hands.


----------



## marygreencny

I decided to baby wear for several reasons. First of all I love kissing my baby, and being close to him. He's so much more content when I'm holding/carrying him. Second I wanted to try it, because so many other people like it, there must be something to it. Third, it's so much easier than carrying him all over. I have a Moby wrap and I'm looking for something else to try. Hope I win


----------



## Amanda Leigh

I babywear because I have twins and I'd never get anything done if I didn't wear at least one (but often both) of my boys!


----------



## marmo

I saw how babywearing helped my friends, and decided to try it to help ease my baby's fussing, and to be able to get moving, in and out of the house!


----------



## mama2JandO

When my first child was born, I was pretty much oblivious to the world of attachment parenting. I tried to do everything "by the book" with her. I frowned upon co-sleeping, I thought babywearing would hurt my back, yadda yadda. When she was about 6 months old I joined a parenting website and slowly started learning about AP. At first I thought "crunchy" moms were a little...out there. But then I became intrigued. When I found out I was pregnant with my second I dove into the world of AP. I researched everything from co-sleeping to delaying solids. The one thing I knew I wanted to do, especially with having an older child to tend to, was baby wear. My grandmother bought me a Moby wrap as a baby gift, and I quickly fell in love. I wore my son all the time. We did chores together, I cradled him through stores, took him on hikes. It was wonderful. Baby wearing is miraculous! My daughter had suffered from colic, and was quite the fussy baby. I was always told "Don't carry her too much - you'll spoil her!" I can't believe I had fallen for that hogwash! My son has always been a calm, peaceful baby and I completely thank my more attached parenting approach this time around. My son is now 13 months old and 22lbs, and while we still love our Moby, it's getting a little tougher to carry him in it. I've always wanted to try the soft structured carriers, like the Boba. Baby wearing is the best! Will be sad when my son is too big to be worn, but look forward to wearing baby #2 whenever he/she comes along


----------



## Michelle Mixa

I knew I wanted to use a carrier before I even knew it was called babywearing! The idea of my baby being safe and snug right next to me so we can experience life together is why I wear my children (3.5 year old and a 4 week old)! I feel that we are doing things together when they are on me as opposed to just watching me when they are not. I honestly don't know how people raise children without wearing them... babywearing lends an intimate/emotional connection to my children that I cannot imagine could be fostered without wearing them.


----------



## Stacey Hensel

I love carrying my son. It feels so natural. I love having him close to me, safe. I love feeling his little body, feeling his breaths, knowing that he is comfortable and safe attached to me. There's nothing like it! And it's so much fun- you always have a buddy! There was a phase when E was first born, that wearing him was he only way he slept during the day.

I love wearing him and I have always wanted to try a carrier like this. I'm not a huge fan of the Bjorn and the moby works just fine, but I'd love to try and easier method!


----------



## doctorerin

I love being close to baby and making him happy by carrying him! That's why I became a baby wearer! Didn't want a "bucket baby" those carried in their car seats!


----------



## Chris Elias28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane Trimble*
> 
> My wife told me about this giveaway, and I said hey what about us? What about the dads? I wear my daughter when we go out.. sometimes she needs her daddy to be close by. I agree with my wife that there is nothing better than having her right next to you, I love it and so does our daughter.


You are so right, Shane! Excuse me. We love our baby wearing dads and wish there were more like you. For your support and our appreciation we have changed the title of this contest. Thank you!!!


----------



## FastFood

Since my husband was deployed to Afghanistan for the first six months of our son's life, I had to learn to do everything with a baby in tow--grocery shopping, cleaning, laundry, cooking, walking the dogs...you get the idea. We now have multiple babywearing items, but our favorite is our adorable tweet designed Boba. My husband, who happens to be a Star Wars fan, calls it the "Boba Fett" and is his item of choice when it comes to wearing our son. We prefer our Boba SSC because it's easy to wear our 25-lbs 10 month old on our backs, the SSC itself is ultra easy for us to get in and out of, and our son LOVES the stirrups. We wear our son because he loves being close to us and we love wearing him because it keeps him safe and happy while we get things done.


----------



## quantmlife

I love being a babywearing parent because of the many benefits to my child. Physically he feels warm and safe, I can easily tell if he's hungry or tired; he can sleep right where he's at, he can herar my heart beating... mentally and emotionally he knows that I'm available to him, he feels close to me even if he doesn't understand why that's important. It decreases the levels of cortisol in his body and helps regulate body temperature. Many carriers even allow for nursing. I also love how close it makes me feel... I have a happy, healthy, satisfied babe.


----------



## KaseyUnk

I decided to baby wear after a few weeks of my son never wanting to be put down after he was born. He cried and cried if we ever put him down. I had thought about it and had a sling but it wasn't comfortable for either of us. So we tried a few other baby carriers and they were wonderful! I could always be close to my baby and do things around the house!!! And it was so nice going out and wearing him instead of lugging him in his car seat or putting him in his stroller. I wore him until he was about 15 months. Now we have a new little one on the way and I plan on wearing this baby as well!


----------



## Amanda Koch

I decided to babywear after I brought my one month old to a festival with my stroller and his carseat because he was too wobbly to sit in the stroller all by himself. After bumping in to about ten people, nearly running over children and not being able to go to certain areas because with the stroller it was too crowded, I bought a wrap the next day and haven't taken that giant nuisance anywhere since. I love wrapping Declan, he is right there with me, seeing and hearing what I hear. When I take hikes I can go anywhere, not just where a stroller can and a wrap is so muchmore comfortable than a joking backpack. I'm hooked for good!


----------



## guatemama1

there's really other place to put the baby sometimes


----------



## echospiritwarrior

Liked on FB! Thanks for holding the contest, Boba!

In four words I can tell you why my husband and I became baby wearing parents:

Three children under six!


----------



## Laura Newell

I decide to become a babywearing parent when my daughter was born. I started out wearing her out of necessity. My daughter was born in October, in Michigan. We didn't have a car so we found ourselves taking the bus. With the weather being so chilly, I needed the baby to be close to me so that I could be sure she was warm enough. It was also easy getting on and off the bus without a stroller. As my daughter got older, we found that she was a BIG cuddler. She always wanted to be held. I started to get somewhat depressed because I felt unable to get anything done around the house. I also felt as though I was neglecting my 12 year old. I decided to bring out the carrier to wear around the house. It worked! Suddenly I had my hands free again and I felt like I was getting much more done in the day. My depression began lifting. I bought a sling and it truly became my most valued baby gear item. As my daughter grew older we started using a mei tai for times when she needed longer snuggles. Becoming a babywearing parent changed my life! I truly believe that it saved me from sinking into a depression and it helps my daughter get in all the snuggles she needs in the day. I can't recommend it enough!


----------



## summamumma

I came to babywearing through cloth diapering. Like cloth diapers, once I found out the health benefits of babywearing, I was sold!


----------



## jildez

i knew i was going to babywear since i was surrounded by it in my own childhood (my mom got me my subscription to mothering when i got pregnant, since it had been a touchstone for her), but once my son was born, i realized how much we both needed it. We are trying for number two now, and i've passed on most of my carriers, this would be wonderful.


----------



## Beth145

About six years ago, I began nannying for a family who practiced Attachment Parenting. We were a great fit, although I didn't know much about AP at the time. This family introduced me to their baby carrier, which I faithfully wore back and forth to the park while caring for their daughter. My experience working in childcare centers (where we typically focus on helping children become independent), and my inexperience with AP made me wonder why I was "wearing" her when she was more than capable of walking. But, I stuck with it since her parents were so passionate and eager to teach me. They were happy to lend me books and, ironically enough, back issues of Mothering Magazine. They had no tv in their home, so while Maja napped I poured myself into the huge stack of Mothering Magazines piled next to their couch. A new world was opened to me. I realized through the many articles I read, that there were many health benefits to babywearing and breastfeeding. From that point on, I was committed to being a babywearing mama--if I was lucky enough to someday have a child of my own. I had cared for hundreds of children throughout my career in childcare, yet I felt a special bond with Maja as I held her and carried her and felt her snuggle against me as we walked to the library and various playgrounds in her neighborhood.

Last year, when I learned I was expecting my first child, the first thing I did was order back issues of Mothering Magazine! I wanted to "brush-up" on the latest in the Mothering world I had grown to love so many years ago. I also registered for three different baby carriers (so far, Moby is my ultimate favorite). When my daughter Adele was born this summer, five weeks premature, I knew immediately that I would use my Moby and give Kangaroo Care to Adele daily. It was a comfort to both of us. At three weeks old, she attended her Godmother's wedding in a sling. She slept peacefully and was breastfed on demand throughout the wedding ceremony and reception. She has grown into a strong four month old now, and still LOVES being carried in her Moby. I love the bond that we have created and I thank that family I met so many years ago for introducing me to the world of baby-wearing.

-Beth Santoro


----------



## Brittany Block

My son was born 5weeks and 1 day early...we spent 15 days in the NICU and that is where I learned about a lot of the benefits of babywearing. Once I got him home I found that we both were more relaxed if we were close. I got a wrap and it was amazing what I could do...I loved that I could talk to my son and have him right there!! Now that he is 13months he loves to be carried on my hip, I love it most when he falls asleep, usually with his hands on my chest and his head on top of them.


----------



## Brittany Block

My son was born 5weeks and 1 day early...we spent 15 days in the NICU and that is where I learned about a lot of the benefits of babywearing. Once I got him home I found that we both were more relaxed if we were close. I got a wrap and it was amazing what I could do...I loved that I could talk to my son and have him right there!! Now that he is 13months he loves to be carried on my hip, I love it most when he falls asleep, usually with his hands on my chest and his head on top of them.


----------



## dawnsteed

I First was attracted to babywearing due to its convenience when we would go out where a stroller would be more nuisance than aid. Then, my first son was born in a record cool summer in Wisconsin, and then, along with his first two winters there before we moved away, babywearing was a way to snuggle him close for warmth. And most importantly, my husband and I learned in the early weeks of our son's life, that babywearing was comforting to our baby and us as new parents. Whenever we would wear him in any carrier, he would instantly calm down, snuggle in, and usually sleep.

Now with Baby 2 on the way, we know babywearing will be essential as we care for a newborn and chase an active, curious toddler.


----------



## Mamanna

A haiku on my reasons for wearing my babies:

Baby close, secure

Hands free, baby can see, learn

Sweet kisses, warmth, love


----------



## AlaskanMom77

I decided to wear my last baby after reading it helped with bonding and lactation. I've always had a lot of trouble due to medical issues, with breastfeeding. While I wasn't able to nurse as long as I wanted, I wore him exclusively for the first year and we are so very close. My sons (7&8yo) have also worn the baby from time to time (with supervision) and we are a VERY close family. I think it helped with my post partum, having my baby, skin to skin, near me almost all day for so long. It is such a drastic change, from having them inside you, to outside. I think it helps with that transition.


----------



## jennacotton

I actually haven't gotten to baby-wear yet, but after doing lots of research over the past few years I am a strong believer in attachment parenting. I didn't used to feel this way, but while in college I took a child development class and learned a lot about how a child's brain develops. My family and friends think I'm a little crazy, but my husband and I plan on baby-wearing, cloth diapering, breastfeeding, co-sleeping, and keeping our baby whole. We have yet to conceive, but can't wait to raise an amazing little person


----------



## Corinne Ryan

I started babyWearing with my oldest because we took the bus and it was by far the easier st way to travel. With my youngest I just love to have him close and warm, instead of in a stroller. It also helped a lot when he was colicky


----------



## Corinne Ryan

I started babyWearing with my oldest because we took the bus and it was by far the easier st way to travel. With my youngest I just love to have him close and warm, instead of in a stroller. It also helped a lot when he was colicky


----------



## Corinne Ryan

I started babyWearing with my oldest because we took the bus and it was by far the easier st way to travel. With my youngest I just love to have him close and warm, instead of in a stroller. It also helped a lot when he was colicky


----------



## Corinne Ryan

I started babyWearing with my oldest because we took the bus and it was by far the easier st way to travel. With my youngest I just love to have him close and warm, instead of in a stroller. It also helped a lot when he was colicky


----------



## Corinne Ryan

I started babyWearing with my oldest because we took the bus and it was by far the easier st way to travel. With my youngest I just love to have him close and warm, instead of in a stroller. It also helped a lot when he was colicky


----------



## kittenlamieux

My little one is happiest in my arms. I "wear" my baby in a soft wrap carrier because he is most comfortable snuggled up on my chest where he can hear my heartbeat, feel the warmth of my body, and inhale my familiar scent. I feel that this setup is most natural for us and should be maintained so that he will thrive.

I enjoy the benefits of being close to him too. I am calmer, my mood is lifted and I feel like a superhero when he is nestled in close to me.

I have discovered that wearing my son while I tackle everyday tasks, like grocery shopping or housework, have become more enjoyable and easier without having to lug a bulky car seat carrier or maneuver an awkward stroller.

My family has decided that adopting the time tested tradition of "babywearing" is what works the best for us. We encourage other families to try it out for themselves!


----------



## flowermama04

I am a foster mother and the infants that I parent come from a variety of different lives, most of them do not include attachment parenting. Babywearing allowed me to quickly build a strong bond with my babies, they were there against my heart as often as they could be so that the new rythym of their life could begin as similiarly as possible to being in the womb.


----------



## flowermama04

I am a foster mother and the infants that I parent come from a variety of different lives, most of them do not include attachment parenting. Babywearing allowed me to quickly build a strong bond with my babies, they were there against my heart as often as they could be so that the new rythym of their life could begin as similiarly as possible to being in the womb.


----------



## JessB

Before I had a child, I thought I would be a less attached, stroller pushing, CIO kind of mommy. I thought that baby-wearing mamas were a little on the strange side. When my daughter was born, all that changed completely. I decided then that I had to give my daughter the best in every way and show her all the love that I had to give. We became very attached early on, and now we do EVERYTHING together. She has always loved for me to hold her 24/7, but my arms got so tired. I used my first carrier when she was about 6 weeks old and fell in love! It is so much easier to go shopping and get out in crowded places without having to maneuver a stroller through. I would love to have a wrap to use for my next little one!


----------



## Tahoedoula

Many other cultures have firm spiritual beliefs in never setting a baby down until after his/hers first birthday. There are beliefs that the child should be held by family for this time as he/she is a gift from the Gods and must be protected and given love and support always. In our society the demands are high and the support is too often low. Wearing my baby helped me to balance what I knew in my heart to be the best for my child with what I was expected to accomplish in the rest of life. Because I worked, I really believe that having my daughter close through the chores and routines and for most of our time together, helped us to maintain that bond and sense of trust and security that is crucial for babies. We were able to nurture our connection and overcome the strains of daily life thru baby- wearing. I suffered a serious back injury during a ski accident weeks before becoming pregnant and herniated 9 disks in my spine. Wearing the right kind of baby carrier makes all the difference in the world! It is a gift to be a mom, and bigger gift to know to keep your babies close!


----------



## LiLStar

I learned about attachment parenting when I was a teen. I always new I was going to be an AP mama. One of my earliest experiences with babywearing was while babysitting my niece. I was probably 18 or so, and she was 18 months old at the time, and I refused to put her into her crib to cry it out the way her parents did. Instead, at bedtime, I found a flat sheet and fashioned a sling out of it by tying it in a knot at the top of my shoulder. It worked like a ring sling, except without the easy adjustibility! But it worked! I stuck her in there, and bounced her on an exercise ball in a dark room. She drifted off to sleep peacefully and with no crying. Then, I transferred her to her crib. She would always wake up and look at me, but then would just go back to sleep by herself, with no crying! (And there would definitely be crying, and lots of it, had I just set her down in her crib to begin with). It completely confirmed all my beliefs about attachment parenting. The fact that even though she woke up during the transfer, she easily settled back down without a fuss was proof that the gentle "wearing down" was a positive way to help her sleep, and that she would in fact sleep better without crying it out.

Before I had my own baby, my mind was made up! I loved wearing my sweet tiny newborn. So much more practical and convenient than carrying around a bunch of "stuff". I would think of her as "my little side kick". And with toddlers, well, I honestly don't understand how other mamas who DON'T put their toddlers on their backs can function in public!  Even in my 3rd trimester of pregnancy, there have been a handful of times where a back carry with my 35lb toddler completely saved my butt in a public space where running around was just not appropriate. Looking forward to wearing baby #3, who is due TODAY!


----------



## P.J.

I wore my baby and continue to wear him now that he's a toddler because it provides body contact. With regular body contact, my son gets the security he needs to be a confident, outgoing, gregarious, robust, trusting and relatively fearless child out in the world.


----------



## mhcreate1

For myself it was never a question of to-or-not-to wear my babies. I have to wear my little babies because it's right. They were in my womb for such a long time - it was like I always wore them. My carrier is like an extension of my womb. Keeps them close to me and me close to them. That's all.


----------



## brendaemily

I knew I wanted to babywear before my son was born, but I had no idea how much I would depend on it! My initial reasons for being drawn to babywearing were bonding and ease. I am a working mom, so every moment I get to spend with my son is all the more precious. Babywearing gave us a bond that we would not have enjoyed otherwise. I always looked forward to errands, as I got to have my sweet baby cuddled up to my chest in the grocery store, the bank, or even getting my driver's license renewed (yes you can see his little head on my license!). But my son also turned out to be a very high-needs baby, and colicky to boot. So, babywearing proved to be truly indispensable. And of course, all moms are busy! Whether I'm making dinner or hanging diapers on the line, babywearing allowed me to be as active as ever while keeping my baby close. It was also wonderful for vacations: hiking through the woods of Michigan's Upper Peninsula or up a path in Alaska to view a glacier, babywearing made a high level of mobility possible. My son is now 18 months old, and it's bittersweet: he still loves to be worn, but a new baby on the way is making babywearing rather uncomfortable for me right now. Of course, Daddy can still wear him! Once our second little one arrives, he or she will be worn from the start, just like our first!


----------



## stephr_k

I always wanted to babywear. The biggest reason were to be able to keep my little pea close to his momma and to keep strangers hands off him.


----------



## Lynda Weatherby

I'm a foodie and wasn't able to cook much after my little came along since he became so cranky between 6 and 8. Baby wearing allowed be to get back in the kitchen and start experimenting again. I'm a happy, well fed mamma now


----------



## EonJourney

I'm a baby wearing Mama because I love the way it soothes my twin babies.


----------



## jessicaksmith81

When my dd was born she was very high needs and needed to be with me all the time.. The only way to get anything done was to wear her.. I got a babyhawk and that worked well but I did not love it. then the love for babywearing kicked in when I got a used Moshi I love love my moshi, it carried her everywhere and kept the peace. it has went on to carrier my DS, but sadly one of the buckles was shut in the truck door and i have not had a bucket carrier for a while.. I really need this carrier please think of me drugging threw the store trying to get food for my family and chase a baby. thanks Jess


----------



## LionessMom

i started babywearing bc my babies wouldnt let me put them down anyway. i have ehlers-danlos and carrying them on hip caused me pain. i had to have my hands free to keep the other kids our of harms way. you just cant do that while holding a baby or pushing a stroller. i also love having my babies close to me and being able to breastfeed on the go. i am expecting another little miracle in june. I will definitely be babywearing again! it makes my life easier!


----------



## jewel1288

I wanted to be able to keep my little one close without wearing out my arms. Within months of my child's birth, I began learning about all the amazing health benefits of babywearing for mother and baby. I really love it and so does my little one!

I liked boba on facebook.


----------



## Nettorey

My son decided that he wouldn't sleep by himself, ever. So I carried him and held him for naps.


----------



## deenamarie

i don't remember making a distinct choice to babywear. i started shopping for baby carriers while i was pregnant and we (me, daddy, and baby) all love babywearing! if i could afford it, i would give a boba or wrap to every new parent i know


----------



## hildare

Both of us baby-wore our daughter from infancy through toddlerhood (even now)! It has always made her happy, kept her close, and let us keep our hands free to do other things. We absolutely plan to baby-wear our baby that's due in February, which is why we'd love to win!

(i liked Boba on Facebook as well)


----------



## mckmama

I decided to be a baby carrying mama when I started to think about anxiety. I am a highly anxious person, and I do not want my baby to be hardwired for stress! If I am wearing my baby, she may get startled or scared by loud noises or overstimulating surroundings, but she snuggles up and is reminded right away that she is safe. Every time I wear the baby on my chest, I feel like I'm sending her the message that I will always protect her and there is nothing to worry about!!!


----------



## trfisher

There are a myriad of biological and developmental reasons to babywear, but for me Its plain and simple--I waited a long time to become a mama and I want to keep my baby close!


----------



## Eversroan

Baby wearing is best for baby. With twins that turned 1 just today and an 18 day old newborn it's also a necessity!!!


----------



## strmis

I wore DD1 because I just always wanted to hold her and be close. Now, having a new one, I love baby wearing even more because I can be hands free and still play with dolls, and color and even make sandwiches!


----------



## Thing1Thing2

Hello! I liked Boba on my facebook page. I have 2 children. Sure would love a Boba!


----------



## nwdoulamama

I came to know about babywearing somewhat by chance. I loved the idea of having my little ones close to me, and was frustrated with the cheap ineffective carriers I had tried. I went from researching, to babywearing constantly, to teaching other parents to wear their little ones.

I work as a doula, and also as a babywearing instructor helping other parents learn the benefits of babywearing. I loan out my carriers to new parents to try, and would LOVE to add a BOBA to my collection! I am an especially big advocate of wearing older children, and love that the BOBA can be used for such a long time. The importance of being close to mama and daddy doesn't stop just because a child can walk, and in fact wearing older children can help resolve many "behavior" issues parents are struggling with.


----------



## dakotablue

We were babywearers from day one. It just didn't feel right to have the baby away from us and short of carrying him everywhere we had to find a way to make it work. I was fortunate to have a moby, then I made a Mai tei, Then recently bought our first Boba. I really would love the pack or the new boba. I can't believe how much more comfortable and easy the Boba is compared to my Mai Tei. I was put off initially by the cost, but sitting the baby in a stroller felt so distant and wrong. Also, babywearing has become such a great parenting tool for us now with a toddler. It gives me time while allowing life to get done, cuts down on tantrums and I think recenters us all.

I get so sad seeing babies in strollers now, baby wearing just makes so much more sense to us.


----------



## MayasMama88

My 2 year old daughter and I are very attached to eachother. And I know that should seem obvious since I'm a mama and I love my little one, but I cannot get enough of snuggling and being close to her, and much of the time she feels the same way. Since the day she was born she voiced her discomfort and despair at not being near me. I had a hospital birth - which I didn't want, but I was uneducated regarding home-births and midwives and just did what I thought I was "supposed" to do. I was so tired - no exhausted - that I let the nurses keep taking Maya back to the nursery, instead of trying to put her in bed with (or at least very near to) me to see if it would soothe her.

Once we discovered that keeping her close to us so that she could smell our scent and touch our skin actually quieted her and made her feel secure, we found the peace and ability to function (mostly) that we had been desperately seeking for months! I began babywearing very soon after that and loved it - and so did Maya. I managed to get housework and grocery shopping done, we could take walks without putting her in a stroller, and when it was time to nurse it was so convenient to have her right there at breast-level!

We have since outgrown the carrier we did have, and Maya and I still love to be close to one another. And we still nurse often enough that a new carrier would be extremely helpful and much loved! Not only that, but my husband likes to be close to her too, and after sustaining a severe back injury a few years ago, he finds it hard to use "less-ergonomic" carriers that pull down on his shoulders and puts strain on his back. I think the Boba could be perfect for all of our needs (plus they're beautiful to boot)!


----------



## JessicaHill

It felt the most natural and safe. Plus I loved having them close, feeling our breathing together


----------



## JessicaHill

It felt natural and safe. Plus I loved having them so close and feeling our breathing together. Also great for nursing


----------



## Ydolem

I am going to tell you that I am a bit worried because I am not an amazing writer as some of these creative mothers are. I will just begin by telling you that it just feels...natural. I have 4 children and have always carried them. It have pleased both mother and child to be so close. There are vast paybacks for wearing your child.

I discovered many immediate benefits like accessible nursing, not having to tote around a stroller, bonding with Daddy, providing a gentle transport and creating a happier and healthier baby who cries less. Not to mention being able to do housework!! 

Through out these past 16 years I have also found out by wearing my children that it has even more important long-term benefits. I believe it has helped my child trust me. By wearing them for several years I have met their needs with out fail time and time again with having them close by. With this trust and nurturing a sling or carrier has helped me created a bond like no other. With that I believe my children have learned to be responsive and sensitive to others. I can remember when my oldest were little how they imitated wearing a baby. It warmed my heart to see how by being a good example I have helped alter the next generations social norms. It will be how it was and should be by doing what feels natural.

Thank you Boba and Mothering for helping me remember why it is so important.

~~Melody


----------



## chantaln

My little guy had a traumatic birth that ended up with his head completely bruised. He couldn't even lay his head down without screaming (yes it was screaming - not regular crying). The poor little guy would only sleep up and down with his lips holding his head up. He would wake up instantly when put down even from a deep sleep.

Baby-wearing was my saving grace. It allowed me to give my son what he needed which was closeness and comfort and sleep, and allowed me to have free hands to do what I needed to do.

My son is now 15 months old and he still prefers to be held and carried than put in a stroller or car seat. Baby wearing has allowed me to do that even though he's now almost 28lbs (and I have a bad back!). We also use our carrier as a great way to get him to sleep for nap times.

Baby wearing has helped me to bond with my child while still feeling free enough to do things I needed to do. It's been great for vacations, day to day outings, and everything in between. I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## melissadz

Keeping my baby close!


----------



## rbpoley

Before I had my son, I was pretty oblivious to natural parenting (babywearing, breastfeeding past 6 months, cloth diapering, co-sleeping, etc) and AP, though I had been introduced VERY briefly to some of the ideas in my natural birthing class. I had purchased a Moby Wrap (because that seems to be most everyone's first carrier







) prior to giving birth and thought, "okay, well I'll give it a try." Then having gone through a traumatic birth experience where I was separated from my son for several hours, unable to breastfeed him for nearly two days and basically having the opposite experience I had wanted, the only thing I wanted was to have my son close to me whenever possible. It was also a way for my husband to bond with our son. Since I was breastfeeding, my husband would look forward to when I was done nursing so he could put our son in a carrier and keep him close to his chest. He also took a lot of pride in being a "Baby Wearing Daddy."







There was nothing more enjoyable than taking a walk with my other babywearing momma friends with my baby sound asleep, snuggled close in my carrier. My son took to the carrier immediately and it seemed to be the only thing that calmed him during the first few months. Babywearing opened my eyes to the natural parenting community and what I perceive the best way to raise my child (and children to come).


----------



## x4amommy

Baby wearing just made sense to me. keep baby close, and keep baby happy  I saw this with other baby wearing moms and knew I would do it too.


----------



## Megzzz

I love to carry my little ones because it helps bonding, and keeps wandering strangers hands OFF the baby! =)


----------



## Nikki Zupp

I baby wear because I would rather carry my baby than a car seat or push a stroller. I love having both hands free with the ability to do other things while my baby is safe in snug and close!


----------



## strongrad

Baby wearing helps me get in more cuddling in our days and Mama and Baby both love that.


----------



## time4latte

Several reasons really ... the snuggle factor, the hands-free factor, the no-bulky-stroller factor, the don't-touch-my-newborn factor, the discrete-breastfeeding factor, the less-crying-babe factor and last but not least the quicker lose-those-pregnancy-pounds factor.


----------



## SamanthaCien

My daughter had to have emergency surgery when she was a week old and for the following 5 days she had to be in a open-air crib with very little contact to let the surgical incision heal properly and so that the nurses and doctors had easy access to her. Being so close and not being able to hold her for very long was absolute torture. All my mommy instincts begged me to pick her up but I knew I couldn't, so I wrapped myself around her crib by her head and stayed there for the 5 days of recovery.

When my daughter was allowed to come home, I wouldn't even entertain the thought of being away from her (even for a nap!) and kept her right by me to either hold or cuddle with. That sentiment continues to this day, a year later, as I babywear her on a daily basis so we can be as close together as possible and so we can interact, cuddle, kiss and I can make sure she is warm enough/cool enough/and shaded from the Sun.

I love being a babywearing momma and I love having her near me always!


----------



## quantumleap

A classmate showed up during orientation in my first year of university with her 9 week old nestled into a soft stretchy wrap, and I fell in love. We didn't have any children at that point, but a newborn snuggled into a wrap quickly became one of my primary images of myself as a mother. The first things I bought when I was finally pregnant three years later were a simple first sleeper and a wrap. We never really looked back! Two kids, three years, multiple different carriers later, and we're still wearing our kids all over the place. I've never tried a Boba, but would absolutely love to!


----------



## Hesperia

I became a babywearer out of need while minding children. I noticed a sharp increase of anxiety if not held consistently while there parents were away during the day, this led me to turning to babywearing as a tool to help me "parent" as mindfully as possible. As the months wore on, it was less for emotional security and more for any and every outing and adventure. Minding 3 childen 3 and under and taking public transit daily - I highly valued by carriers.

The time ticks along and we are still not parents - but I'm an advocate for babywearing and a babywearing educator. I organize private and group classes, carry cards with me everywhere, and am in the middle of setting up a free class for teen mamas, at the end they'll each receive a free carrier that I've collected and sized to them.

So while I'm not a PARENT, I do believe I'm help to teach valueable parenting skills to those in my community and online.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## SilaMarila

I decided to babywear while I was educating myself during pregnancy. I read a lot of positive information on babywearing (example Dr. Sears Attachment Parenting book) and am a type A on the go person and the hands free while having my baby close at the same time really appealed to me!


----------



## ktgrok

I babywear for so MANY reasons! My initial reason was survival. My son in on the Autism Spectrum and has Sensory Processing Disorder. As a baby we didn't know this, but we did know he needed to be with me 24 hours a day. If he wasn't touching me, being held, he was unable to cope. Added to this was a husband that had severe health issues, so I had to be mom while also doing the shopping, cleaning, and general life activities. The only way to do this AND give my son the security he needed was to baby wear. I continued to wear him until he was about 3 years old. Now I have another child, and babywearing is the best way to meet her needs while keeping up with my son, who is now 12. Babywearing allows me to keep the baby safe so I can attend homeschool field trips, co-op days, and more with my son. Both kids get time with me that way. I can't imagine how we would function otherwise. Now, however, I have to give back the carrier that I borrowed from a friend, and I have no idea how we will afford to buy one. I'm really hoping to win a Boba carrier so I can keep wearing my toddler while being an involved parent to my son.


----------



## Aliyahsmommy

Four years ago when I was pregnant with my first child I bought a Baby Bjorn simply to use when carrying my newborn around the grocery store. I now wear my baby for so many other reasons like wanting my baby to participate in life with my family, wanting to hold my baby close for bonding, wanting my baby near me at all times to meet his/her needs immediately, easier breastfeeding when on the go, and as a parent to more than one child I also wear my baby for convenience


----------



## inthefall

Because I always hated seeing people lugging their poor babies around in their car seats! Those poor little heads swinging around, strapped into that seat. Not for us!


----------



## calapitters

Babywearing just makes sense. I could let my baby cry and rush around trying to get things done, or, I can just strap said baby to my back and let her chill out and happily take it all in while I attend to other kiddos or tasks. Babywearing moms are the ultimate multi-taskers: Creating a secure bond while doing everything else.


----------



## MomE 3

My parents carried all 11 of my brothers and sisters and I. Rarely did they use the car seat for any other purpose then what it was intended for. So for me it was natural to keep my babies close to me and having 3 kids under the age of 6 it is a necessity to have my hands free! My youngest is currently teething and is never happy unless right up next to momma, so winning a Boba carrier would be an answer to prayer for me!


----------



## flyrabbitfly

We had heard the phrase "in arms phase" and took it seriously- we wanted to hold, carry or snuggle our little man until he could crawl. We loved the idea of "hands free" carrying. At 18 mo we still have not felt the need to buy a stroller, and the carrier is not just hands free but wheels free- giving us the freedom to explore our new city by subway. The freedom and connection of baby wearing can not be beat!


----------



## Michal Friesen

I want to hold my baby as much as possible!


----------



## Angie Kahler

Why wouldn't I want to carry my sweet baby close to me....they are right there....and usually sleep well when next to you! Haha!


----------



## Angie Kahler

Why wouldn't I want to carry my sweet baby close to me....they are right there....and usually sleep well when next to you! Haha!


----------



## redclover

I love the closeness to my girls. It feels safer in so many ways... and just adds to the attachment!


----------



## CarlyH

I baby wear because I have a very active 3yr old as well as my LO!!!


----------



## Doula Eva

I started baby wearing with my oldest. He's now 4 and still our " back pack" boy! I used all kinds of carriers but haven't been able to afford a Boba. =( My son was my little monkey, he was always on me sleeping or cuddling. Those car seats that people lug around were so cold and not something we wanted to do. So my boy snuggled next to me all day everyday. 2 children later and we are a full baby wearing family! My son and daughter ( 3) have their own slings for their " babies" and my hubby as a custom made MT to wear our big kids! Our youngest has been warn since he was 2 days old. =)


----------



## FordGirl027

I wanted to be a baby wearing Mom because I believe that our babies should be kept close to us. It always soothes her, and she takes her longest naps when I wear her.

And I already liked Boba and Mothering on FB


----------



## mamakris

I love babywearing!
an amazing friend sent me a letter when i first got pregnant telling me that i didnt need much for a newborn and a carrier/wrap was one of her suggestions . I also had seen my friends wear their children and thought it was beautiful! and as a child i hated strollers my hatred continued into adulthood and parenting wearing babies is so amazing in every way!


----------



## megd

mama to 4 - baby carrying because it feels natural - and it is a necessity -

I have been using a ring sling throughout the years, but would love a new

more ergonomical carrier for my youngest (4 months) thanks for the chance!


----------



## ampslp

I knew I would be a babywearer when I was pregnant with my first son, and my sister offered to buy me one of those "travel systems" with a matching stroller and carseat. The thought of my tiny newborn strapped into a carseat which I could just put in the car and pop into a stroller, then pop back into the car made me realize I would never get to touch him and he would never get to feel the warmth of his mother when we were out and about. I couldn't stand the thought of that and told her I didn't want the package.

We started out with a hand-me-down front-facing carrier (I won't name any names) which was uncomfortable for both me and baby. Then we used a ring sling which was also uncomfortable with the pressure on one shoulder. I finally found a really cheap well-used ergo carrier on Craigslist and gave it a try. Wow, heaven! I wore my first son for three years in that carrier. I wore him in the house doing chores and out of the house hiking mountains! Now it is aged and falling apart, but we still put our new LO in it. It would be wonderful to have a new carrier for him, though.

My favorite part of wearing my babies is being so close to them. I love feeling their breath on my chest and their little heartbeats. I also enjoy the convenience of breastfeeding while walking around a store, with no one the wiser


----------



## LeighPF

I ;oved the new features at ABC. fgh


----------



## JennyKochhar

My high needs baby who screamed every time I set her down decided that I would be a baby wearing mama! That was 4 years and soon to be 3 kids ago, and I'm so glad she introduced us to baby wearing. Some of my favorite benefits: happy babies, less spit-up, hiding the post-pregnancy belly with a super cute baby, weight bearing exercise with no extra effort, and being able to use two hands to care for my toddlers while still holding my baby!


----------



## AKA75

STASH ENVY! Haha! Let's face it, we LOVE it when another mother checks out what we're wearing and how we're carrying!


----------



## 3harpersunder3

When my 2nd was born my first was only 15 months old so babywearing was a MUST. I needed both my hands available to take care of a toddler!  My 2nd was a very fussy baby and one of the only ways she wouldn't cry was if i wore her in a wrap. I took her everywhere that way (grocery shopping, out to eat, etc.) Now I love to wear my 3 month old and she loves it as well! Babywearing is the way to go!!


----------



## bananika

As a new momma, I was so fortunate to live in a community where babywearing is considered normal and beautiful. Because of this, I knew I too would wear my babies. I didn't do it because the parenting books told me to or because I had read some ground-breaking study on the practice. No, I chose to wear my babies because I wanted them to feel as close and secure as they did in my womb. I treasured the nine months I was so blessed to carry my baby and wanted to continue that very special, intimate bond between us. Furthermore, I wanted to share that precious feeling with my husband. So when it came time to gather items we would need for baby, a baby carrier was at the top of that list. We went on to wear our daughter until she decided she would rather walk than be carried. Our daughter is now three years old and full of independent spunk, but I believe her sweet, snuggly personality is due, in part, to the fact that she was carried so close to our hearts for such a long time. As I write this, I'm nursing our brand new little bundle, a boy this time. I'm loving babywearing all over again with him. There is no greater feeling in the world than that of having a tiny, warm body pressed against you, or smelling that sweet baby smell right under your nose. Babywearing isn't about finding the easiest ways to schlep around our little ones, it's about fostering strong, connective bonds between parent and child.


----------



## JenniferBam

with four kids it is great to wear one of them. it is one less to worry about their whereabouts. jennifer


----------



## JenniferBam

with four kids it is great to wear one of them. it is one less to worry about their whereabouts. jennifer


----------



## bluedaisy

Before I became a mother, I spent several years living in East Africa (Kenya and Tanzania). I always saw mothers with their babies and toddlers tied to their backs with a simple piece of cloth. These babies always looked very content and often fell asleep on their mama's back. I don't think I ever saw a baby crying who was being carried like this. Babywearing just made so much instinctual sense to me - it seems obvious that babies would be happiest nice and close to the person who makes them feel safest and most secure. It also made so much practical sense - after seeing so many mothers in the US navigating grocery stores, malls, roads, and sidewalks with cumbersome strollers, it seemed so much easier and more convenient to just have the baby strapped on and have both hands free. I often commented that when I had my own kids I was definitely planning to tie them to my back even if people back home thought it was strange.

When I was pregnant with my daughter, I was excited to learn that babywearing was not too unusual in the US and lots of mamas carried their babies just like the mamas I had seen in East Africa. Once I began babywearing with my own daughter, I discovered even more benefits than convenience and a content baby. My mei tei was a lifesaver when I really had to get dinner ready and my daughter just had to be held. It was easy to nurse discreetly in meetings, church, and in other public places with my baby curled up in her sling. Keeping my daughter warm in the winter was much easier when she was snuggled next to my body rather than under layers of blankets in a car seat or stroller. And most importantly, it created innumerable opportunities for closeness and bonding with my sweet baby girl. I am now pregnant with my second child and am so much looking forward to those moments of connection and bonding with my baby content in his carrier close to his mama.


----------



## Michelletp

I have a very active 32 month old daughter who needs alot of my attention and a newborn daughter as well. Babywearing just seems to be the best thing for me so that I can give each child the same amount of attention from myself and my husband !


----------



## blue mama

When I first found out I was pregnant, six years ago I couldn't wait to babywear. I worked at Whole Foods and saw all the cute mamas strolling around with their babies snuggled against their chests and daydreamed about all the places me and my new baby would go. Then I found out I was having twins! I did have a couple of mei tai carriers that I used for walks when my husband was home but anytime I wanted to take both babies out I had to drag around a giant stroller. Needless to say I didn't get to fulfill my babywearing fantasies.

I just gave birth to my third boy six weeks ago. I have been using the mei tai that I used with my boys because I can't afford a fancy new carrier. I haven't gone out too much but I would love love love to win one of these carriers (the 3.0 looks amazing!) to go places with my little man.


----------



## Brandy Van

I learned about babywearing through moms at my local La Leche meeting. My son refused to latch for his first week and I was exhausted from pumping and spoon feeding him and all of my efforts to nurse him at the breast had failed. He would get too wound up and I'd get stressed and flustered. We saw an LC who said that my son was a "classic bottle-fed baby." I was almost ready to give up. The women at LLL suggested that I put him in a wrap carrier and carry him skin to skin for a few days. It was that comfort and closeness that enabled us to finally become a breastfeeding team. He latched a few days later and is still nursing today, at almost 2 and a half.


----------



## mama2soren

I had always thought I would try babywearing, but after my son's unexpected complications at birth, it became a necessity.

My sweet son was born 9 weeks early. He spent 7 weeks in the NICU's of two different hospitals. During that time he endured many scary and painful procedures, including a blood transfusion, a spinal tap, IV antibiotics, a naso-gastric tube, a catheter, weeks of breathing assistance, and countless heel pricks. Because of his fragility and the limitations of the time we were able to spend by his side at the hospital, he did not have the close comfort of his mother's touch that he deserved to have 24 hours a day during this scary time.

At the time of his discharge, he was still having occasional bouts of apnea, during which he would stop breathing for an indefinite amount of time. He was worn almost every minute of the day after his discharge from the hospital. When his breathing became irregular or stopped altogether, I was always instantly aware of the problem and could help him without delay. In fact, our babywearing relationship helped my body be so in tune with his that I could sense an apnea episode coming before it actually happened! I am convinced that babywearing saved my son's life more than once.

I also believe that babywearing helped heal his body and spirit of the traumas he faced during his first weeks of life in the NICU. The nine weeks of constant comfort and closeness in my womb that he should have had were replaced by nearly two months of separation, pain, and frightening sounds. Babywearing helped recreate the peaceful, calm environment he deserved and was robbed of. Snuggled close to his mother or father's hearts helped my son to understand that the world could be a loving, safe place. It helped him settle his body, reduce his stress, and focus all of his energy on growing and thriving instead.

Today my son is three and a half and still asks to ride on our backs in the Ergo. He is a confident, happy, healthy, loving child. There is no doubt in my mind that babywearing played a significant role in this outcome.


----------



## CharityCMcD

As a nursing student, I have seen so many NICU babies improve with kangaroo care. I have seen other babies deteriorate when they were not able to be close to their mother's or father's heart. There have been numerous research studies, all with proven benefits of skin to skin and being closely held. We know that societies who carry babies chest to chest have a decreased incidence of hip displasia. But even without all the science, we as mothers know what is best. Babies have been carried in slings, wraps, and in our arms since Adam and Eve. The more we hold our babies, the stronger our bond. Babies need the smell of their mother's and father's to feel secure. They need to snuggle into our chests and hear our hearts, our breath. A plastic seat with synthetic fabrics and cold straps might hold our baby securely, but can they sense when a child becomes soiled? Will the stroller tell you if your baby is fevered? With a baby so far away, how will you pick up on their early hunger cues? How fast can you protect them from coughing strangers? Give me a carrier, a wrap, a sling, and I will keep my baby safe, warm, dry, fed, healthy and comfortable.


----------



## Amy Schillinger

Babywearing was a natural choice for me. I have two girls 14 months apart. I carried my first in a carrier and when the second came along the carrier was my only option if I wanted to do anything or go anywhere. We chose not to get an infant car seat and went with the carrier out of the car instead. I think it helped bonding, discreet nursing, and playtime with my older child. Wouldn't have done it any other way. I'd love to win a new carrier because my kids are still little and mine has gotten "lots of love" and has seen better days


----------



## amanda c

Quite simply, I wanted my daughter to learn, from the very beginning that I will be there for her--ready to comfort her, nurse her, or hug her. Building trust from the beginning can only help make her teenage years go more smoothly!


----------



## koscira

We first discussed babywearing in our Bradley birth classes & it just made sense. Since then I have learned that babywearing allows me to do SO much that "stroller moms" are hindered at. Most important among these things are keeping both my 2 yr old & 2 month old safe and happy at the same time!


----------



## francabu

I decided to become a baby-wearing parent because why wouldn't you? After my baby girl was born, I knew I wanted to keep her close to me most of the time but I also knew that I couldn't just hold her in my arms all the time. Not just cause my arms would hurt, which I'm sure they would have, but cause I would need my hands for basic every-day things like cooking, eating, going to the bathroom (ever tried to pull up your pants holding a baby? hard stuff. But with a wrap? no problemo!) and gesticulating when I talk (I tend to do that). Also, I'm a single mom, so 90% of her first 8 months of life we were practically alone with each other and I needed to cook, clean and shop for ourselves. Then after baby-wearing her for a while I realized that she would calm down immediately after putting her in the carrier and that no matter how grueling the situation was (airplane traveling, standing in line at the bank or supermarket), if she was hanging on to me, she could deal with anything. Plus be in a good mood. Sometimes she also even breastfeeds while on the sling when we are shopping or walking which took some getting over my own personal inhibitions but I'm so very glad that I did. And so I've been carrying her for a year now and I plan to keep doing it till I can't anymore. A Boba would be a fantastic addition to my Moby!


----------



## Mika

Somewhere in the back of my mind, I always imagined myself using some kind of sling for carrying a baby. So when I saw slings advertised while I was pregnant, it was a no-brainer (it'd been in my heart all along).


----------



## kababy76

I became a babywearer in 2006 when my first son was born. He was born with a birth defect (that we didn't know about until his birth) that prevented him from being able to breastfeed








Completely devastated that I could not feed my child the way nature intended, I was determined to find another way to bond so closely to him, as breastfeeding would have provided..
Born at 4lbs, I never wanted to set my fragile little boy down so we spent a lot of time in front of the computer. One day when he was a couple weeks old I found myself searching the baby carriers section of eBay. I bid on (and won!!) an old school Maya ring sling! It was old and faded and not so pretty but it was heaven the minute I tucked my little peanut inside next to my heart!! <3
The rest is history


----------



## Katyajoy

Babywearing helps keep my hand free so I can keep 3 month old happy and also play with my three year old at the same time


----------



## MommaMyers

Before my daughter was born, I learned the value of babywearing. After she was born, she nursed all of the time due to an issue with tongue-tie. Babywearing was my way of saying that I loved her and I wanted to be with her. She was so pleased to be "worn."


----------



## BrigitteMcG

Baby wearing for me established a sense of peace that my child could be close to where he and she came from (the womb). It brought a sense of certainty to me that my babies were safe and secure (physically and emotionally). I also loved knowing that I could hold them, feel them, smell them. I knew that one day would come that they would grow out of baby wearing, but because of it, today I have children who still want me close as much as possible. I miss it so much! But trying again and cannot wait for those moments again.


----------



## Jessica Harris

What's not to love? We are expecting baby #5 in April







... and while all our babies have been worn, my preferences have changed over the years. Still at the end of the day the most important thing is the closeness and bonding and even healing properties. Baby #4 was having trouble regulating temp and that closeness fixed it every time. Still makes her feel better when she's sick. Would love a new wrap for the new babe


----------



## em080009

The second I laid eyes on my first daughter I knew why those crazy baby-wearing, breastfeeding co-sleeping mamas do what they do! I immediately knew that I wanted to keep my baby connected to me as much as possible and give her the best start that I could. At that moment I became a crazy baby-wearing, breastfeeding, co-sleeping mama  I would say it was the best decision I ever made, but it wasn't a "decision"....it just came natural. Nothing is better than having your baby close to your heart for as long as you possibly can, and having a Boba makes that possible.


----------



## vegiefarmer

Picking beans, digging carrots, bunching kale, and filling CSA boxes are all in a days work. Wearing my baby helps me mother while I work. It makes for a happy momma, and an even happier baby, who gets giddy when I pop a ripe, juicy raspberry in her mouth. Babywearing is natural and all part of life on the farm.


----------



## LeannaBanana

People often comment on what a contented baby my son is when we are out in public and they are also surprised that he enjoys being worn in a carrier for hours. He is now 11 months and I am convinced that his easy-going personality is due in large part to being worn nearly every day for the first six months of his life. My son had a rough start in life and spent some time in the NICU due to a traumatic delivery followed by seizures. I wasn't able to hold him until he was 4 days old. The skin-to-skin contact was so important to me after we brought him home and was instrumental in our healing process as a family. My go-to gift for expecting parents is a baby carrier. I deal with chronic back pain as well and I have found that the right carrier along with wearing it correctly can actually help with the back pain. Plus, I love it that I can be hands free while taking a walk, cooking, cleaning, mingling... whatever.


----------



## sbammes

I have made the recent choice to become a babywearing parent (better later than never, right?!). I have a 2 year old who I wore occasionally in a stretchy wrap, but now I have a 2 month old as well and recently purchased my first ring sling. Life is blessed, but much more difficult with two. Babywearing allows me to get things done around the house and run errands without feeling like I'm losing precious time bonding with my baby. I love the feeling of Parker snuggling close to me, and he is happiest when he's being worn. But beyond convenience, I've educated myself on all the many benefits that babywearing can provide-- happy and calm babies, increased cognitive development, and even a linguistic edge since they're interacted with more at eye-level instead of stuck down in a stroller or carseat all the time. Even though I only have two carriers, I'm hoping to invest in more in the future because this is truly a lifestyle I want to pursue for myself and become an advocate for.


----------



## hasya

Several years ago (now that I think of it, it was on the day my husband proposed!!!), I saw a mother using a wrap for her baby. I had never seen any such, and was quite fascinated. When it came time for my own, I got a Bjorn as a gift. Moved to a Beco afterwards because my tendonitis wouldn't let me use wraps without extreme discomfort. I found out about Boba from a friend. And had a bad case of carrier envy. Would love to win a Boba!

But what made me keep going was the fact that we live in such a cold place, and along with my Kinder Coat, could take my little one out in the coldest temperature that I would dare to venture out in. It is a no-brainer win-win really. DD gets to be close to me. I know that she is warm. I get to step out to have some mommy-baby adventures. What more could I ask of a system? Best of all? No wrestling baby into N layers before stepping out. Baby in carrier? Check! Wear own jacket (babywearing one, or one large enough to accomodate both mom and baby), and go. What's not to love??!!

Even more, what made it all worth it a thousand times more? I was on a bus to a mom and baby class. I was sitting, gazing at my then 8-9 month old's face, and saw the satisfaction in her eyes, while gazing back at me. No way can a stroller match this experience!


----------



## ovioletta

I used it with my first because child I liked being close to her and because It allowed me to be hands free. It is a must when you have two little ones! I can not imagine not having a carrier now. I can be close to my second child (7months) but still free to be there for my first child (now 2 and half). <3


----------



## AnnieA

After my baby was born with a congenital heart defect and spent the first three weeks of her life in the hospital, I decided to baby-wear as much as possible to strengthen our bonding once she was out of the hospital.


----------



## texasfarmom

I wanted to babywear from day 1. I knew how iportant it was for the baby to be close to Mom. Babywearing lets me keep my baby on me while I do other tasks.


----------



## BeesMilk

We were young parents. Really young. And after a pretty typical first pregnancy and birth, we met with a Lactation Consultant for a free breastfeeding support group she offered. We learned so much in that first day! We walked out with a Moby Wrap we'd purchased from her, and did it all wrong (even though she patiently showed us how- twice!), but we got the hang of it, and haven't looked back since. Later several friends pooled their money and gifted me with an Ergo (which I had been drooling over for months) and I was thrilled! It was such a touching gift. Fast forward 5 years and here I am, an IBCLC inspired by that initial experience, and an avid babywearing mom of two (Well, I usually only wear the 2 year old!), and a huge supporter of babywearing. I could gush on, but for brevity's sake, I'll end here! We'd love to give the Boba a shot and let our beat up old Ergo have a laundry ("spa") day!


----------



## amberskyfire

I decided to be a babywearing momma years before I had children when I first learned about attachment parenting. It seemed wonderful to be able to hold my baby all the time. Once I finally had one of my own, that sealed the deal. I couldn't bear to put her down and walk away from her. It just felt right having her against my heart where she belonged.


----------



## Kannef

We started babywearing my 1st when we were going camping and trying to figure out what to do with our barely-crawling kiddo in the middle of the woods. I do it with my 2nd kid because I have a first kid who demands things and is on the go, and my 2nd needs to be right with me. When she was having reflux/sleep issues, I did it to gain some sanity because she'd sleep brief periods in the carrier.


----------



## beachygranola

we love babywearing. it means way more snuggles for everyone. a happier baby and life easier for us since i could be mobile and active while keeping baby safe and happy. with the arrival of baby 2, we need a new carrier :


----------



## Alibuddah

*What made me decide to be a baby wearing parent?: What better way to stay heart to heart with a new little life! Plus it helps a mom maintain a sense of freedom in doing other things and being close to baby at the same time!*

My babies were both great easy breezy babies, but that being said they were worn or nursing most of the first six months. I have tried and even made several carriers and they each had their place, but I would love to win a boba carrier!


----------



## jessjgh1

I wanted to be able to hold my baby despite my back and shoulder problems, so I was interested in carriers when I was pregnant back around 2004. Now my little ones are older and I try to share about babywearing as often as possible! -Jessica


----------



## GingerNinja

Yes!! I've just discovered Boba from a new (and very dear!) doula friend who does babywearing classes. She loves her Boba.. and I love hers too. ;D

We decided to become babywearing parents for so many reasons.. the contact/closeness, the mobility (I could still cook AND comfort my babe!.. being a chef, this was priority), being able to maneuver around the farmers market with him strapped on.. going places where a stroller could never go (boldly or otherwise). Also, a major.. very key point.. was that I knew I wanted to walk home from the hospital after having this baby... and we did! First ones to EVER leave without a carseat.  *grin*.

Thank you so much for this giveaway! I know that whoever receives any of the prizes will just adore them!


----------



## redheadmommyto4

As a busy mommy to four, I couldn't do it without wearing my baby. It is so wonderful to be able to hold my baby and still have my hands free to do what I need to do. I love how content and snuggly my little guy is in my wrap. And I love how connected I feel with him! Babywearing is the best!!


----------



## KiminBham

I started babywearing when my first child was only a couple of days old! I loved how snuggly it was, not to mention convenient. For baby number 2, it was actually a necessity. I'm not sure how anyone could chase a toddler while lugging a carseat around!


----------



## jayfer218

Well, I figure that my chest hair isn't long enough for my little monkey to hold onto so I have to compensate with a carrier! One of the drawbacks of evolution, I suppose!


----------



## drmom21

I loved the idea of being hands free and having my baby close to me ALL the time. I'm one of those moms who had difficulty conceiving and there was not a time that I wanted to be with out my baby. So babywearing was an obvious choice. I could kiss them. Hold them. See them. And protect them
While still being able to function around the house, grocery store, playground etc. I am a huge fan of babywearing and of the Boba. I have 5 different carriers and the Boba was my most recent purchase. I got it for my husband specifically because he REFUSED to wear the boys. But he's doing it now. Yay!!! I steal it too because it's so easy , quick and comfortable! My other carriers aren't getting much use now and my husband doesn't use the stroller any more. Yay!


----------



## EGoedhart

I decided to wear my daughter before she was born. I had read several books and a very good friend of mine was also a babywearer. It wasn't until after she was born that I was hooked. There's nothing that comes close to joy of having my daughter wrapped and snuggled close to my heart. I converted my husband and my babysitter!


----------



## EGoedhart

I decided to wear my daughter before she was born. I had read several books and a very good friend of mine was also a babywearer. It wasn't until after she was born that I was hooked. There's nothing that comes close to joy of having my daughter wrapped and snuggled close to my heart. I converted my husband and my babysitter!


----------



## ldorado82

What made me want to babywear was my baby. I wanted to be close to him at all times. I loved how he would fall asleep on my chest while I wore him around and now how he holds my hand. It has created such a strong bond between us. I am so glad I started babywearing!


----------



## Roxanne010

instincts made me a baby wearing mom it just made sense to keep baby close

don"t mind my lack of?wrong punctuation my keyboard seems to have gone nuts!


----------



## jalbright

I've liked Boba and am a member of the Mothering community.

We've babywear-ed since baby#1 for ease and for his enjoyment. When #2 came, it was so nice to be hands free to help the toddler. And for #3, he was a higher needs baby who loved swinging motions.


----------



## Starburst15

I liked Boba on facebook... I decided to do babywearing when we had our second baby I loved the idea of having him close to me for as much time as possible, not to mention the amount of things I could accomplish around the house while still having my baby near me. He had to get surgery when he was 3mos.. so this helped with him feeling secure even in uncertain times. Now I still babywear daily with our 3rd baby.. He is growing fast and I would love to have this carrier as a new addition to our home. It would help me accomplish my daily activites as well as spending time with my baby at the same time.


----------



## arbw

Babywearing has allowed my husband and I to keep our 3 little ones safe, fed, and snuggled when we are out and about. We LOVE having our girls close enough to kiss!


----------



## QuiescentBreath

We choose to live without a car and baby wearing naturally fit into our lifestyle. Wearing our baby is warmer in the winter and easier on crowded buses. But the best thing about baby wearing is that it meets the needs of our baby. He loves to be close and to have a great view of everything and it supports his personhood. As soon as he could support his head well he travelled facing out, except in the most blustery weather. In the wintertime we zip our parkas around him. Only his eyes show (an adult scarf works best). Twenty months later we still give him the choice to be carried. And it's soooo important to have a supportive carrier to protect the mama's and papa's backs and hips!


----------



## Ashley Baker

I like Boba on fb! One of the reasons I first looked into baby wearing was I was expecting my 3rd which would be only 16 months after my second. I was nervous about how to handle so many small children all under 4! Also with breastfeeding I wanted to have a hands free way to do that so I can still tend to my others. I eneded up loving the thought of keeping my baby clsoe and the bond it develops.


----------



## doulawoman

Our daughter had reflux and would only sleep on one of us as we bounced on a yoga ball for hours or walked. Babywearing saved our sanity, we could even go to parties as logn as we kept moving and she was in a carrier, she's sleep. Then she hated strollers too so we wore her on our front, then our back as she got bigger. she enjoyed taking in all the action and i couldn't have carreid ehr in my arms that much!


----------



## KylaH

When my first daughter was born, she was 3 weeks early. The nurses took her from me after only 3 minutes and tried to put an iv in her. I called the nursery once I was in the recovery room and they said she would be in my arms in 15 minutes. They did not bring her to me for 8 hours! I kept calling and calling; they just kept saying that they were going to have her to me in 15 minutes... When the doctor came in- I hadn't seen her in 8 hours and I reported not having seen my baby; she turned right around and went to get her. Their excuse was that they wanted her to have an iv; she refused to allow them and they didn't want her to leave the nursery without one. The doctor said that if she was fine, then there was no need for one; and that the baby was going to her mommy that minute. My baby was so sweet and I wasn't permitted to hold her... so my hubby started kangaroo care with her and she greatly improved and we knew that traditions such as strollers were just wrong for carying kids and taking care of them. It was clear as day that she needed us and we needed her. We carry all of our children now and they are so much more secure and loving than other children we now that aren't carried. We wouldn't change a thing about carrying our kids; we love it just as much as they do.


----------



## Carlyn McKee

Baby wearing, for me and my husband, wasn't exactly a choice. Much like cloth diapering and undisturbed labor, we have a lifestyle philosophy that clarifies our path of natural parenting, or attachment parenting. Our goals of sustainability and homesteading are based in simplicity and flow, and baby wearing allows an ease of movement and security that is unmatched. I know I was able to bond better and adjust to the postpartum hormone drop and stresses because my baby was always close, could be soothed and/or breastfed easily, and I was able to venture out again. My husband was always full of pride to carry our child, especially when she was lulled to sleep. Later, after some research, I learned many health and developmental benefits of a good safe sling. It's really one of the best infant and toddler parenting tools there is, and it is easy, safe and fun to baby wear!


----------



## mhemingson

I became a babywear-er for sanity and love's sake. I wanted to be able to be on the go and still love and comfort my child in a caring way. We are so thankful for babycarriers!


----------



## Emma Leigh

Gosh, there are so many reasons that I am a baby wearing mama. Honestly I didn't know much about it before having my daughter in February. I didn't know much about anything actually and I did very little research. I've kind of been learning as I go the entire time. I registered for a ring sling from Etsy and my sister-in-law bought it before baby was born. Immediately after giving birth I was overwhelmed with the numerous positive reasons for wearing my baby. I'm an active person and I was able to get things done at home and run errands while keeping my baby close instead of keeping her confined to a little seat or swing. My daughter was extremely alert from day and was not the least bit content to be sitting or laying somewhere.. baby wearing allowed her the opportunity to be mobile and to be learning all day long. I have loved having her so close and she loves it, too. Wearing her was such a necessity for a few months when she was colicy. Movement and closeness was what she was craving. We've learned to nurse in the sling and it led to her first experiences with food because it was so easy to share being so close.  I also love wearing my baby because I love to tell everyone about it! We get many comments and questions while we're out and about.  We still spend a great deal of time together using the ring sling but as she grows it's weighing on my back and more and more. We really need something that distributes her weight more evenly but it's just not in the budget. I'm sure I'm missing many things.. but we love baby wearing and have so many reasons to continue it with this baby and with our future children!


----------



## Tjej

I ended up babywearing because it made life with a baby easier and more fun. I found out about it through a friend (and wore her son before my first was born). It is easy to get around, the baby enjoys it, and who doesn't love baby snuggles?

Tjej


----------



## Yaliina

Why do I babywear? For the freedom!

I started with a simple pocket sling when my oldest was about 8 months. It was aout the time he was getting big/heavy enough that I could no longer carry him around in one arm, and he was really a voracious nursling. I found that the sling gave me an extra arm, allowed me to nurse more discreetly anywhere we went, and prevented me from having to stay behind when he needed a nap. Now my oldest is 6 and my baby is 16 months, and my favorite invention of all time is the soft-structured carrier. My son will go get it and thrust it at me when he's feeling overstimulated or sleepy while I'm busy about the house. I never worry about forgetting the stroller or going someplace the stroller wasn't meant to go, or having to stop our walk/shopping/adventure to nurse or because the baby is tired. I just wrap him up and keep on moving. I babywear because it's what's best for baby, best for me, and because it makes sense.


----------



## Aim N Stu

I recently had my first child and from the very beginning I wanted to try out a sling and see what it was all about. I received a couple carriers from family and decided to begin wearing baby around the house for cleaning and such, After I received my sling in the mail I love having him close to me, and he loves the closeness. Its so much easier to take him just about anywhere from the grocery store to even mini golf. (he loved mini golf at 3 months old BTW ) My sister wants me to always have a carrier of some sort so she can wear her nephew too... Its so versatile that even his dad has caught on to it.


----------



## rebeccakameya

I decided to become a babywearing mama while I was pregnant with my second child. I knew I'd be running around after my toddler after the little one came, and strapping him to me just made sense. I love it. I don't know what I'd do without my carrier.


----------



## SarahEiley

Iwould LOVE to have a BOBA for baby #3! We loved babywearing with our first two. Such a natural way to parent - snuggling close to baby all the time, anywhere!


----------



## Rachel Leann

Well I'd like to try one, becuase it's hard to get things done around the house when my baby is crying wanting me. Than when I walk down to his grand parents I could use this instead of dragging his big bulk stroller out. It would also be good for shopping trips. I would really like to win this.

[email protected]


----------



## ErynneM

Babywearing was something that I just fell into when my first baby was a very high needs, spirited baby that couldn't sleep unless he was in physical contact with an adult's warm body and would fuss and cry unless someone was holding him while he was awake. I've struggled with it a lot as a mom with Systemic Lupus; through kind donations by friends, I was able to try both padded and ring slings, but I could never use either for long - too much pressure on one shoulder caused me intense pain. I've tried the gamut of carriers that I can find at rock bottom discounts or that friends will loan to me, but I have yet to find THE carrier. And now we're expecting baby #2 in four months, and I'm wondering if I'm going to have a second hold-me-all-the-time infant. I'd LOVE to have a Boba - I've heard wonderful things about them, and I LOVE that they evenly distribute the weight of the baby.


----------



## lace

I'm a babywearing aunt. In my child development studies, I knew that the best way for babies to develop and gain confidence is to be held. This is why I decided to look into babywearing 6 years ago. I have happy, healthy, confident young nieces now who wear their own baby dolls. I love that they enjoyed being carried so much that they want to carry their dolls too.


----------



## crystal_buffaloe

I don't know how people get anything done around the house without babywearing







Certainly, we'd have no clean dishes or laundry without it







I'd love to win a Boba wrap!


----------



## ArmyWife4Christ

Babywearing seemed like a very natural progression to me. I carried my baby in my womb for 9 months so of course I will continue to carry her after she is born. Using the moby and now the boba has allowed me to extend the bond of constant mother-baby contact far beyond our pregnancy. I choose to babywear for the same reason that my baby was born at home and is exclusively breastfed. Because it just makes sense that it would be the best possible thing for both my baby and myself!


----------



## spring978

DS was born a Preemie we spent many hours doing Kangaroo care at the hospital it seemed natural to continue that closeness while he grew and developed. Baby wearing soothes when he is overwhelmed and allows to enjoy so many more things.


----------



## DanielleElliot

I liked Boba on FB. I became a babywearing mama so that we could enjoy getting out of the house for more than two hours (between newborn naps). And, I just LOVE to wear my now-toddler son on my back now that he is too big for the front. I LOVE my Boba. It goes everywhere with me. I'd love to gift one to a friend who is expecting soon.


----------



## mrs.t

Babywearing always seemed like a great idea, and it turned into a necessity with my colicky son! While I was wearing him, he would easily fall asleep and be completely content. I love babywearing, even now that he's a toddler. It helps us reconnect since he is so active when he's not being worn.


----------



## jandspapa

I'm new to mothering, though my wife has been a member for years!

Both my wife and I were deep in the throes of graduate school when our son was born. As long as he was cuddled close to one of us, he was a content little guy. I spent many late nights at my computer, baby in the wrap, bouncing on the birth ball, writing my thesis. When my wife and I had classes at the same time, we would take turns wearing him to class! I don't know how either of us could have finished our degrees without our well-loved wraps and carriers.

I live in a part of the country where babywearing is not the norm, especially babywearing by fathers. I certainly caught the attention of many students and faculty members in my department! I hope that my son and I might have made enough of an impression on the students who saw us that they might think to try out babywearing when they begin their own families. I now have a sweet daughter who also loves being worn. We use the same wraps and bounce on the same ball, but, now that I've graduated, I can watch a movie with her snuggled close rather than work through yet another revision of my thesis!

I would like to use a Boba carrier with my daughter. I think a solid color Boba could inspire some of the dads I know who seem turned off by the "complicated" wraps and slings I use with my kids (which they believe look too feminine for them... insert eye roll here...) to give babywearing a go.


----------



## cristeen

I originally started BWing because I needed to be able to bond with my DS. It seemed so counterintuitive to put him in a stroller. Over time, he decided he didn't care much for it, and then he got too big and heavy for my carriers. Now that he's outgrown the stroller (and most strollers) by weight, I'm looking at wearing him again because at 2 he's not ready to be doing the walking for himself. But being pregnant, I can't make my old carriers work for my back, so I was actually looking into Bobas, since they were recommended both for a tall toddler and for a pregnant mama. Seems I've come full circle here.


----------



## erniebobernie

Almost 20 years ago I wore my first child in a hard framed pack on my back and LOVED it! She would fall asleep while I was doing household duties and a variety of other tasks. 15 years ago I learned about the ring sling and enjoyed having my sweet little so close to my heart and breast for easy breastfeeding. My hands were free for caring for my older one as well. 12 years ago I enjoyed wearing out 3rd child in ring slings as well. Having three children was much easier while wearing them! When we were expecting out 4th child 5 years ago, the baby wearing scene had exploded with tons of options!! We loved wearing a wrap with our wee little one because it felt so good to be so close constantly. Breastfeeding was easy too. I also loved the soft Mei Tie for long outings, while preferring the sling for quick trips ina nd out of the grocery store. The Mei Tie was a favorite for DH and DD's to help carry their little brother around too. We are expecting our 5th child in late winter 2012 and will be babywearing as well. It feels so right to be so close.


----------



## maself

Why I wear My Baby: My Story

My story is a little different from average. I am not a first time mom. I didn't always know that it was right for me and my baby. And, an illness, or injury (either me or my baby) didn't persuade me to want or need to baby wear. In fact, I am a mom with experience! I AM a mom of SIX. I previously carried my babies in their heavy car seats, pushed a stroller and even used a double stroller religiously. I didn't understand why anyone would spend as much money on a baby carrier as a stroller. I thought that was absolutely crazy! I did try a ring sling with my third child and could never "get it". I HATED it, didn't understand why anyone would prefer wearing their baby to pushing him in a stroller. With my fourth child, I purchased a baby carrier from a baby resale shop owner. I trusted her opinion; after all, she was only selling it because she had upgraded to a newer version. However, it was VERY uncomfortable. (I later found out it is not highly recommended by many baby wearers.) When my son was little, I could wear him comfortably but only for short periods of time. As he grew, it became nearly unbearable to wear my son. And, I only wore him facing out and only for special outings like going to the farm and never for long term at all. So, I never had the joy or understanding of wearing a baby. There was definitely no snuggling involved!

Before my sixth child was born, my sister lent me a carrier she had used with her preemie. She said she really loved it and it was very comfortable. I thought it was a strange carrier. But, when my oldest son had a severe injury and my baby was only five weeks old, I decided to try my sister's carrier out at the hospital. At the time, there was a lot of negative press about baby wearing due to baby's losing their lives in certain types of carriers. At the hospital ER for my older son, I remember thinking, as I anxiously tied my newborn on for the first time, "I hope they don't turn me into CPS for wearing him." I didn't really know what I was doing but my baby seemed to like it and relaxed in it which is exactly what we needed. When I saw my sister next, I asked her to show me how to wear the sling again. I found out it was called a mei tai and then did a lot of research. I didn't like how she had made hers so I looked up numerous patterns and did a lot more of my own research. I made my first mei tai with my grandmother's help. I have since made revisions/improvements to my first carrier and have made numerous carriers, even matching for attending my college team's football game and even a wedding. I believe they are my clothing and wore a flowery gauze wrap with my son nestled inside to my nephew's Bar Mitzvah. 

I fell in love with babywearing for so many reasons!! My baby is SO content. The benefits are so numerous! He can go with me wherever I go! He is safe and sound. I can shop easily and he still is close and comfortable. He sleeps when he needs to and nurses easily. My baby can choose to talk to people or hide if he doesn't want to socialize or he doesn't like them as my 7 year old says.  I have worn him so many places!

Wearing him has enabled him to sleep peacefully through so many things! I am an educator and have taught classes while he sleeps. I have been a student and he was able to sleep or nurse through most of the class which was for two solid days! He even slept while I ran a 5K while wearing him! When he was just a few months old, I attended youth camp with him and he fell asleep while I was wearing him in a sling in the water! He has slept through loud concerts intended for youth and screaming fans while attending a college football game. (I actually felt sorry for all the parents lugging their tired children around.) I was even able to take him with me when I voted because I was wearing him.

He has been able to go on many adventures because I wore him in a carrier. It has become a way of life for us. My husband would often ask if I wanted him to pack the stroller and I always replied, "Of course not! It takes up too much space! I'm going to be wearing him!" And my kids ask me to please wear him when he gets fussy. He has attended field trips, celebrations, funerals, weddings, classes, camp, swimming, concerts, church, craft fairs, exercise, the bathroom  and even a 5K and more. It is good for all of us!

Another benefit is the relationship we have. I I feel like I know my son better and our bond is stronger. Our communication is better. We understand each other in a way I never have communicated before. We play games together that only we understand. It doesn't matter if anyone is watching. It's like we are the only ones around. I know his cues. I can feel his whole body go limp as he falls asleep. Wearing him makes him affectionate too. Socially he has benefited as well. He watches how I relate with others and copies what he has seen. He says,"Hi!" to nearly everyone he meets and is very friendly. It is amazing how much he learns from observing how I relate with others. Our closeness has given us things that I never thought he would gain just from wearing him. Now that he is a toddler he sometimes fights me to get in the carrier, but riding in the cart lasts only minutes and he wants me to carry him again. He relaxes as he gets near me and can hear my heart, my voice that he knows so well. Shopping is much easier than I ever remember with my previous babies.

I have become a baby wearing advocate! I believe there is a right carrier for each caregiver and his/her baby. My biggest regret is that I did not enjoy wearing my five previous babies. But, I am so thankful that I discovered the joy of wearing my baby this [sixth] time. Life is much easier and filled with joy, love, and snuggles because I wear my child. The whole family benefits. And, none of us will ever be the same! <3









Crossing the 5K Finish Line! Pictured with my 4 year old too!



Attending his first College Football Game!



Going to Vote: (Note the sticker that says, "I voted." )


----------



## ShortyRobs

Babywearing saved my life- literally. After working towards, dreaming of, and planing for a natural/ low-intervention birth, my faith and trust in both my body and God was severely tested when I ended up w/ a very traumatic cesarean and PPD. I tried to smile; I tried to be grateful; I tried to love my son, but I was so weak and mentally clouded that I just felt alone, guilty, and ashamed... I mean, what mother should not have automatic feelings of joy and bonding over her new child? I wanted so badly to bond with him, but I just didn't know how... I felt like I had failed him.

One day, I opened up my carrier that I had received as a shower gift and tried it on. I put my DS in and it felt like we were one again- he was part of me. Slowly, the guilt I had been feeling over his birth and failed breastfeeding attempts begin to peel away as I watched him peacefully sleep on my chest- finally some aspect of mothering felt natural. It was my first step towards truly bonding with him and working through the despair. From then on, I've been sold on babywearing and have worn both him and his brother, I have a third on he way in Jan., and would love to have something from the Boba family to help keep the tradition going.


----------



## zonapellucida

Honestly? I babywear my 20 month so I can give him his "boo" While I use my arms for other things. :blush:

I decided 4 baby's ago that baby wearing just made sense since baby co-slept and was used to mommy's warmth and as she grew, I tried many different ways to carry her. She was happy and I was able to love my baby and still participate in the older kid's activities.


----------



## MyNameIsYou

I am a long standing member but I want to protect the privacy of the child that I am writing about so I started a new account









My first experience with baby/child wearing (and the one that truly brought me into the world of babywearing) was with a child who is not my own but I have known since he was born. We were always friends. His mom became very ill when he was 2. Most of the time she could not pick him up due to her pain and weakness. Her son longed for physical closeness. One day at the beach I figured out that I could zip him into my jacket and go splash in the waves. When I did this, he turned into a little ball of love and cuddles. He was no longer struggling to feel that connection because he was connected. He loved it so much and would ask to be zipped into my jacket whenever we were together. But he was growing and the zipper on my jacket was not. One day I decided to look up a carrier pattern and found a mei tai pattern. It was easy to sew and looked simple enough to use. I decided to surprise him. He was old enough at this time to understand and he was thrilled. He wanted to go for a walk right away. He immediately snuggled in and fell asleep. As his mom got sicker, I was spending more and more time caring for him. I slept with him at his house and he would often wake up screaming with nightmares. When he couldn't be soothed I would strap him on my back and walk him around the block, looking at the stars and the moon. It usually only took one circle for him to be calm and relaxed. As he got more verbal, he was able to tell me when he needed that physical connection and I would put him in the carrier and could feel him immediately relax. After his mom died, his need for physical connection was very strong. I would hold him when I could, and when I had to do something else, I would put him in the carrier. We both got a great deal of comfort from the physical contact and closeness.

He is getting bigger and bigger now, and still loved to be held... (and I understand that boba is great for bigger kids!!!) and I sill love to carry him. There's no way that I could sum up the reasons that I babywear in a sentence because I don't know if there are even words that could describe some of the reasons. I do it because it feel right, it makes us happy and because it is an expression of my love. And that's why I became a babywearing mama.


----------



## amandarc1983

My daughter loves to be held, and I love holding her. The only way to keep from sitting her down everytime I need 2 hands in by using a carrier. Plus, all the evidence points to carriers being a must for mommies and babies!!


----------



## najeen54

Convenience and necessity (chasing around another toddler)


----------



## abirgen

I am tired of seeing parents constantly carrying their babies in car seats & I was guilty of that with my 1st. Babies should be held more & it helps with that flat head, no hair in back look. This pack looks a lot more comfortable than ones I have seen & have had


----------



## prantastic4

I began babywearing with my 3rd child. I didn't do it from the beginning with him, and he wasn't used to it and didn't take to it well. He preferred his freedom. I began wearing my daughter from day 1. I used a wrap in the early baby days, and began used SSCs after that. She loves to be worn. On outings, she's always completely content. She doesn't cry, and she's able to nurse while being carried. I've found it to be a fulfilling experience for both of us. I know she feels safe and content being close to me. It also gives me great piece of mind. Many people come up to me, and ask me about my carrier. They are fascinated by babywearing. I tell them of the awesome benefits, and bonding experience it is. I'm proud to be a babywearing advocate.


----------



## fooseball17

I've knew I wanted to have my baby close to me since before my first was born. I wore him at three days old in a Snuggi because that is all I knew about. Then I saw a woman using a ring sling at a mall and went home and scoured the internet trying to find out what it was and how to make one. I wore my oldest in a ring sling until he was 3 and I was 5 months pregnant with #2. After my daughter was born I learned about soft structured carriers and used the ring sling and a Beco I had at the time with her. I still wear her and she is almost 3. Now I have #3 and I use wraps, soft structured carriers and ring slings alternately depending on what I am doing. I get so many comments about where did I get my carriers and how older generations wish they had something like that when they were raising babies. Every time I'm out someone asks me about my different carriers and I love to share babywearing.


----------



## kimchikimono

Even before I was pregnant I thought babywearing was the way to go. After having my daughter, I wanted to have her close. For the first few months, she wouldn't sleep anywhere but in my arms or attached to me. Babywearing made life a whole lot easier in those first few months. She still (just over a year old) prefers being worn to the stroller. Its also much handier to pop her in a carrier to go do errands. And she loves it!


----------



## Emily Nix

I wanted to be able to hold my children close, even when my hands were full!


----------



## kael121

I decided to be a baby wearing parent on a friends suggestion. My 8 month old son loves to be close and snuggle, so I was holding him all the time. My 2 year old was getting separation anxiety and acting out because of it. Wearing him gives him the snuggle time he needs and I also have hands free to be with my daughter. It really did change the atmosphere and attitude in our house! It makes me feel like I'm being a more productive parent and meeting both their needs.


----------



## Randi Kun

I knew I wanted to babywear having been inspired by a baby wearing friend while I was pregnant. She gave be a homemade ring sling as a baby shower present. What I didn't know was how I was going to wear twins. I found that I could safely wear them together in a wrap carrier, then in slings or mei tais (or a combination of both!) on each side when they were bigger. Without wearing them, I never would have been able to leave the house. Everyone went on about how I "needed" a stroller and it was a "necessity" and when was I finally going to get one??? The fact was that good double strollers are expensive and I needed to save up for one, and also it would have been a pointless purchase at the time because it was winter! I can't push a stroller through the snow but I can walk in it and that's what I did. I love wearing them, even now that they are two. Most often I wear one child who isn't feeling well, or one on the front and one on the back when we are feeling silly or very cuddly. I get lots of looks when I wear them at the same time outside, and a few people even sympathetically ask if my stroller was stolen. I just smile and say, "No,' and walk on. Though I do also use a stroller with them on occasion, I love wearing them and having them close and I know they love it, too. I will wear and breastfeed my future children in a carrier and although I didn't NIP with the twins (they do everything together... EVERYTHING) I look forward to doing so with future singletons!


----------



## Mcinally83

I don't know how I could live without babywearing! I am a homeschooling Mommy of 3 and my youngest is 15 months old with special needs. Without babywearing, my DD would not be able to go to many places that we go to. She can't handle being in a stroller and my arms would fall off if I had to rely only on them to carry around her 28lbs!! She will need to be carried for a long time due to her uniqueness and having a quick, easy and comfortable carrier is exactly what she and I need


----------



## Mcinally83

I don't know how I could live without babywearing! I am a homeschooling Mommy of 3 and my youngest is 15 months old with special needs. Without babywearing, my DD would not be able to go to many places that we go to. She can't handle being in a stroller and my arms would fall off if I had to rely only on them to carry around her 28lbs!! She will need to be carried for a long time due to her uniqueness and having a quick, easy and comfortable carrier is exactly what she and I need


----------



## believer04

I decided to wear my baby when I found out during my pregnancy all of the benefits, such as allowing baby to feel mama's warmth, remain close, allow him or her to see all the activities at eye-level, higher IQ, all while letting me have my hands free!


----------



## LoralieT

From a logistical standpoint, I babywear because it allows me to be present and hands-free to attend to the needs of my active toddler while still nurturing and giving comfort to the baby; but when it comes right down to it, I'm in it for the snuggles!


----------



## adrianna11

I just wanted to be close to my son=) Would love to wear all my future babies in one of those adorable Bobas!!


----------



## vanmom

We babywear because as a mother I've already carried my baby for 9 months, it wouldn't be fair to not continue carrying my baby after she is out of the womb.


----------



## Momofjames

My son is adopted and I felt this would help with our bonding. I also like the idea of attachment parenting helping my son be more independent while continuing to nurture our bond with each other.


----------



## SacredRoots

I was adopted as a baby. My parents weren't aware of any tools for attachment parenting. I was raised with most everything I needed and more than enough love. I still believe that I could have really benefitted from spending a lot of time being in a carrier, especially in the earlier months. Reading The Continuum Concept by, Jean Liedlof, inspired my desires for my own children.


----------



## rleome

Love babywearing. Wish I had with my first, did with my 2nd til she decided she was too mobile, planning with this one coming anytime!  Bonding was great.


----------



## Shannon Seifert

My little one comes to work with me every day and baby-wearing is the only way I can keep the sprout happy and get stuff done at the same time. No crying, just a happy little one. There's no better way to go about it.


----------



## jscholberg

I didn't realize I wanted to be a babywearing mama until I had my daughter in April. All of my plans and assumptions of how I would parent quickly changed. That beautiful, new bassinet I bought stayed unused next to our bed and the overpriced stroller I drooled over while pregnant stayed in the box. I simply never wanted to put my baby down. When I did, I couldn't bear it for more than a couple of minutes before I was running back in the room to hold her. It soon dawned on me that I was designed to carry around my lovely baby for more than just the 9 months. Now she is 7 months old and we rarely use our fancy stroller and always have a baby carrier on hand. Love babywearing! Love the Boba!


----------



## crbyard

Once upon a time, in my single and childless days, I worked in a position that allowed me to meet and interact with people on a daily basis. One of the absolute favorite aspects of my job was to see little babies facing the world while strapped to the chest of a proud father. My heart would melt. I looked forward to the days when my future husband and I would babywear. During my first pregnancy, I researched babywearing options. I learned that the style of carriers I was initially so enamored with were actually harmful to the baby's hips and spine. I was amazed at all of the new options available, like the Boba, which support the baby's body while also making the parent comfortable and protecting the back.

I also came to appreciate babywearing not as merely a method of prematurely forcing a baby to "face the world" and interact at a young age, but more importantly, to face mama/papa and develop a strong and loving attachment during the formative months and years. This was a whole new perspective on babywearing that made me even more eager to engage in the practice.

My daughter ended up being born in, shall I say, a "less-than-ideal" fashion and suffered some unexpected consequences. She was unable to latch and nurse successfully for the first four months of her life. I learned several bonding techniques from the fine women on MDC and incorporated skin-to-skin babywearing into my daily routine. Babywearing supported the mother-baby bond while we worked through the nursing struggles. It was a lifesaver when I was having to use my hands to pump and feed an SNS properly! When my daughter finally mastered the latch, I proudly nursed her in her sling and onbuhimo as she snuggled close to me. Her sister took over the sling two years later and I now have a little guy that loves piggy back rides in carriers.

Although my eldest daughter is nearly six years old today, she still very attached to me. I truly believe that babywearing establishes a life-long attachment if it is continually nourished. In fact, I noticed today that she is the only student in her class who is not satisfied with a "blown kiss" as she heads into kindergarten; she insists on a physical hug AND kiss. How awesome is that?


----------



## msmueller1983

We decided to Babywear because it was the best way to bond with our babies. My babes love to snuggle in close, it keeps them from crying as much and we both love being so close! With baby #3 on the way babywearing will be a life saver so that I can be hands free to wrangle my other two!


----------



## jkilgore0719

I decided to babywear because it seemed like the most natural thing for me to do. Then I read about the benefits of touch and close relationship it perpetuates. My toddler loves to be worn.


----------



## bbunkowske

I love baby wearing. The baby is close to you comfortable and they don't fuss, as oppossed to placing them on a carrier or a stroller. You can also nurse them while in the carrier. I also like the fact that good carriers are very easy to wear, light and easy to bring along wherever you go. They are also helpful during nap time, you can let the older kids play or you run errands while the baby still gets a quality nap. Helps to keep your kids safe and helps you to be available to interact with your older kids in public places since you have both hands free. I am sure here is alot more. Thank you for the chance to share.

Betty


----------



## carepear

I never really considered NOT babywearing but as a first time mom with multiple sclerosis I knew it would come in handy. I cannot fathom having to grocery shop or cook while holding a baby or infant car seat. I have issues with weakness and balance so baby wearing has been a god send for me as I simply do not have the muscle strength to hold her for very long. I know that she is safe and sound while strapped to my back and it distributes the weight in such a way that my body can handle it.

I've been eying the Boba 3G and would love to try it out.


----------



## bentlaj11

I'm not sure how I "discovered" babywearing, but I bought a stretchy wrap before DS1 was born and practiced with a teddy bear. It was love at first use! The first time DS fell asleep snuggled up on my chest I knew it was going to be an addicting love affair (not to mention a very helpful tool). I can't wait for our new squishy, so that I can wear 2!


----------



## Cristine Wait

I started babywearing when my daughter was about 4 weeks old. She wanted to be held all the time and if she wasn't in my arms, she was crying! I used a wrap for awhile and started exploring other options as she got bigger. Now babywearing has turned into my favorite way to get errands done without worrying about a toddler running around everywhere. Plus she loves snuggling up to Mommy!


----------



## mama2evazoe

I love babywearing. It is one of the most wonderful things. It can really make a lot of activities easier plus I love being close to my babies.


----------



## ambermiller82

I decided to babywear because when I had my son I decided I was going to rely on my instincts. Babywearing has to be the most natural thing I have some as a parent. I can't imagine not having him close to me. I think it strengthens our bond because he can hear me feel me smell me all day long. My son in turn is learning that his mom will always keep him close and safe.


----------



## mama2elisabeth

We started babywearing when my daughter was two weeks old. I had never heard of the term before, but I had heard of a local store that carried a variety of baby carriers. I knew I had to have something, since my two week old refused to let me put her down; it certainly didn't feel right leaving her to cry, yet I had to get things done around the house. Babywearing was just the thing for both of us! We were both happy, and because I knew my little one was content, I felt content as well. Even though she's four now, I still occasionally wear my daughter if we're out and about and she's feeling sleepy, or if we're going to be on a hike that's much too long for her. I also lead a group called Bluegrass Babywears in Lexington, Kentucky. We host monthly meetings and outings, and teach mamas (and papas...and grandparents) in our community about all of the various baby carriers available, and how to safely use them, as well as help them choose the one that best suits their needs. We are fortunate enough to host our meetings in a facility that connects to our local natural parenting store, which coincidentally exclusively carries Boba carriers and wraps! I love babywearing and I love that life has given me the opportunity to teach others about it as well!


----------



## wordywanda

I enjoyed sharing the world with my infant daughter at my level as opposed to her experiencing it through the view of a stroller or car seat outside of the car. She attended concerts, shopping outings, strolls and housework before she knew what any of those things were. Hope to have another (sooner than later) and plan to do the same. Babysitter-schmabysitter! I wear my kids and do most things I did before children with them along for the ride.


----------



## totallyattached

My decision to wear my baby is based on a strong belief that babies are meant to be close to their mothers. Just because our babies have left the womb does not mean that they no longer find comfort in the sound of of our hearts beating, our warmth, and the gentle swaying of our bodies. I just can't think of a better way to soothe a baby than to wear her with me through out the day!


----------



## indigolilybear

Love to cuddle the babes and love the convenience..and it just felt right!


----------



## Ethel30

We wear our son because we felt it was the right thing to do for our family!


----------



## mamalerner

I knew It felt right to keep my baby close to me at all times, so I wore my first baby from day 1 and still wear her at every opportunity at 2.5 years. Babywearing has now become even more crucial now that I also have a 4 month old. He can nurse and sleep or look around at the world while I take care of his big sister. I love babywearing, I hate to imagine what my life would be like without it.


----------



## KBNoland

My husband and I decided to become a baby wearing parents for many reasons. The main being closeness to baby is of high importance during the early days. Baby needs nothing more but to feel love and nurtured by mom and dad. This along with co-sleeping and breastfeeding will aid in forming a strong bond between the three of us. Another reason is we hope baby will learn more by being close to us. We plan to point out and label everyday objects and talk to baby a lot. This will foster rich language development. There are many other reasons, but basically I just want my child to feel loved and to build a trusting relationship with us.


----------



## ekraft

We ultimately decided to babywear because our daughter had severe acid reflux and was a million time more happy when she was upright. I still had chores that I needed to achieve around the house so babywearing is what made most sense to us. To this day my daughter (2.5) LOVES to be worn, I would wear her on my back while cleaning toilets (WHAT A WORKOUT), and just general tasks around the house. I am now pregnant with our 2nd and I think my key to survival while parenting 2 children alone is going to be babywearing. Babywearing makes me feel like I can do anything!!!


----------



## simplyserenity

I wear my babies because it is important to stay close to them. I love that I can get things done and still hold my baby! I "liked" Boba


----------



## theboysmama

When I had my first child he was a very happy, mellow baby, as long as he was being held. I had a padded ring sling that was given to me and used that but found it challenging. I finally came upon other baby carrier options that worked and I was able to get things done while bonding and being close to my babe. When ds2 was born babywearing went from being something I enjoyed to an abslolute necessity!!! He had sensory issues and needed to be held tightly against me (even then he still cried a bit but it made it much better). It was at that time with a 22 month old and an extremely fussy infant that I learned that it is not necessary to have a baby carrier but at the very least 2. I have not had the opportunity to try a boba but would love to have one for my "collection". I have found that different children have differents likes and needs for different stages of their life and now with an infant and a 2 yr old it is great to have the ability to wear one on the front and one on the back. I am a proud baby wearing mom and talk highly of my favorite carriers. I hope to get the opportunity to make Boba one of those.


----------



## Dlynn918

I wore my first baby in 1996. My sling was a gift from a friend who is now a mid wife. My son is now 15 and a kind gentle example of attachment parenting. Baby 2 came along in 2002 and it was nothing short of natural to wear her as well, while I chased around after her brother. 9 years later I am the mom of 3 with baby girl at 8 weeks old and yet another little bird perched lovingly in her sling or wrap. Baby wearing has always been a part of my life and where ever I go someone stops me and asks me about my carrier. I hope along the way I've inspired a parent or two to invest in a carrier and an opportunity to keep your baby safe and sound, close to your heart where they can learn what they live!


----------



## SaryStroll

It just felt right for us - I never wanted to have my daughters in those little seats or left alone in a stroller and thanks to the various carriers we've tried, I never had to! For our next (due in May), I am dying to try a Boba! This is a great giveaway )


----------



## MisaGoat

I was given a hand-me-down New Native Pouch from my aunt when I was pregnant and then I met some ladies at LLL who showed me all the other types.


----------



## thumbel545

It was easy and it works! When my son was little, wearing him helped with fussy evenings. As he has grown older, it is a great way for him to see everything and let mommy manage a squirmy toddler. And I love seeing the big smile when I ask if he wants to ride on mommy's back.


----------



## Elizabeth Blish

It just makes sense! I feel like a baby should still be taken care of almost as if she were still in the womb. She's been attached to me for over 9 months and it just doesn't make sense to suddenly snatch that from her. And since I have 3 children I need 2 hands free for sure! I wear my baby from about 9 in the morning to 8 at night. I LOVE having my hands free all day. She can nurse and sleep whenever she wants. It's awesome! I must say I would love to try something with padded shoulders! haha She comes out for car rides and diaper changes. lol And this is why I see a chiropractor regularly.


----------



## Lisanne

I knew I wanted to wear my baby from the start  I lived in Germany and the norm is a deluxe and bulky stroller. That came in handy when we made the long walk to town for groceries, but for traveling Europe, getting around on the subway, and making my way through crowded markets baby wearing is the way to go. When my second child was born the wrap became even more useful as it kept my hands free to care for my toddler while still keeping my baby close.


----------



## willissarahlynn

I am a young mother of a gorgeous three month old girl. We are stationed in south korea with my husband and the us army. Being so far away from family and community support and often being left alone for weeks at a time I started baby wearing out of necessity, simply to get things done around the house, grocery shop, etc. Bulky strollers are also not really an option on the uneven narrow roadways of rural korea; ) babywearing has since become so much more than a necessary act. I love having her so
close to me and she feels safe and comfortable in her carrier. All we have is each other and that bond is nurtured through babywearing: )


----------



## Pixieleah

I decided to wear my babies for many reasons, one of the foremost being that I come from a babywearing family. My mom set a great example for me and my sisters by finding a way to do what she intuitively knew was right for her babies, even if it was out of the ordinary for the time. She found Mothering magazines and a group of like minded women to join her on her mothering adventure. This led to me growing up feeling that it is normal and an integral part of parenting to wear your babies close to you body, snuggled next to your heart.


----------



## FranPT2

My little guy decided I would baby wear, although I was for it before he decided.  He would scream if he was away from me for more than 15 minutes (like not physically touching me) until he was 8-9 weeks old. I called his first 3 months my 4th trimester because I walked around with him wrapped to my chest where he could hear my heartbeat for the first 3 months. He was happy and never complained as long as I had him next to my heart.  I also have a 3 yr old, and baby wearing was a necessity to be able to stay active with my oldest child while caring for the baby. Life definitely doesn't have to come to a halt when you have a new baby in the house if you've got a good carrier.


----------



## jlalger

I love to be able to hold my babies all the time, I don't ever want to put them down. With my son I just carried him in my arms all the time but it was hard to ever get anything done. With my daughter I started wearing her using a baby carrier and found out that I can both hold my baby all the time and get things done at the same time. She loves being involved in everything I am doing and I love having her cuddled up with me all the time. She also sleeps so much more peacefully at naptime nestled close to my heart. Baby wearing made my kids calmer and let them experience so much more than they would have in a carseat or stroller, which in turn helps them to be more educated about the world. I would be lost without my baby carrier!


----------



## by-the-lake

Been wearing babies for years! Love every part of it.


----------



## thefarmprincess

I started babywearing with my first DD when she was a few weeks old, and I found it was the only way to calm her down and get her to nap. BWing with my new little man has been a lifesaver. Having an almost 2 year old and newborn means I constantly need a free hand


----------



## gotomakan

With my first, I wore her because it was fun, and I liked being close to her. With the second, I wore him out of necessity!!


----------



## GG81

I love the benefits of babywearing...and it goes along with everything that "feels right"!


----------



## nenerae

I heard that the time after birth is really a 4th trimester and having baby close to the heart outside the body is a part of the process to nurture baby into the world. By carrying him/her close to their bodies, Mommy and Daddy both are forming that bond with their lil love as well as the lil one feels safe and cozy!


----------



## bwaybaby918

I wore my daughter because I loved her more than anything in the world and wanted her in my arms as much as possible - simple decision. After multiple miscarriages, I really treasured my baby. Babywearing soothed her, helped with breastfeeding, regulated her body temperature when she was sick, but it also soothed ME and created a wonderful post-partum experience! It was the greatest thing I've ever done, and I'm still wearing her at 2 and a half years old!!

That was the reason in my heart for babywearing. The reason in my HEAD was due to working with young children, as a kindergarten teacher, and noticing the sensory needs that continue to grow more and more with each new class as the years pass. It's scary how many of these young children are so sensory deprived and engage in seeking behaviors, not to mention lacking in empathy and feeling connected to others. I wonder often if the containers are responsible for an entire generation of kids who cannot organize themselves in a sensory and social/emotional manner. Babywearing is hope for the future!


----------



## sarah_bella1050

I started wearing my babies because I wanted to cut out the middle-man. Why was my snuggly baby in carseat bucket and I was carrying that heavy bucket? Why was she in a stroller and I was holding that and not her? Parents should hold their babies not plastic, it just seemed natural.


----------

